# Mamaboid-Bad day turned out a whole lot better than it could have.



## Mamaboid (Feb 25, 2012)

*I have been pretty much keeping a daily journal on here anyway, so I figured I would go ahead and make it official.*
1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
*Northeast PA, Endless Mountains Region, Hot humid summers, Cold (except for this winter) winters with moderate snow.*
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
*Just my DH and I.  Married 16 years.*
3.    How would you define your farm?
*Small. Almost 12 acres, about half and half open field and wooded area.  Our neighbor and we share a field, so he and my DH have a golf course (11 holes) in the field between the farms.  We have two creeks that connect in the corner of our property.  Most of the time, they are trickles running through the countyside.  When it rains too much, they both overflow their boundaries, and we become an island unto ourselves.  When this happens, we live up to our Flooded Creek Farm name.*
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
*Buy more land and increase our goat herd from 9 to about 30, get some sheep, and get some horses.*
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
*Yes, we built our chicken coop, my DH's work shop, a sun room/dinning room on our house.  Next project is to close in our front deck and make it a den.*
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
*No*
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
*Was raised on a farm.  Have always loved animals, and just decided it was time to get back to it.*
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
*Right now it is a hobby for the DH and my lifeline.  I have had serious medical problems since 2002, and am unable to work outside the home.  This keeps me sane.*
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
*I have a good general knowledge of overall animal care, would like to learn more about medicines and cures for animals.*
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
*I am not a garden person, so will probably never grow too much plant life.  I do love my house plants though.*
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
*Yes, as in goat and lamb meat, pigs, and different birds, not in the grow it in the dirt way.*
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
In the goat pen, or beside our pond with a fishing pole in my hand.
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
*Yes to tractor, give me a couple hours and I can learn to drive pretty much anything with wheels.*
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
*Used to do all kinds of wood crafts, love ceramics, I crochet and knit.  I do sew, but it is not my favorite thing to do.*
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
*Yes, we can have anything that is legal in the state of PA.  We have 2 dogs, 3 cats, 9 goats, 50+ chickens.*
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
*I don't but the DH can do anything that can be done with wood.  He is a contractor by trade.*
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
Not particularly, but I do usually plant some tomatoes, onions, lettuce and sometimes some pepper plants.
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
*A bad day of fishing is better than a good day of anything else.  I usually use bait, LOL. *
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
*11+ acres in the heart of Endless Mountain Region, northeast PA.  Very close to the Poconos.*
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
*Somewhere just past Novice.*
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
*Chickens and goats, would like to know more about sheep and ducks and turkeys.*
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
*Animal Husbandry I guess would cover it.  I would like to know more about meds and treatments.*
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
*Yes, usually with DH, but have done a lot of refinishing in my day.*
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
*Only in that case where it is best for animals.  *
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?'
*Somewhere within 20 miles of Boothbay Harbor Maine.  That is my favorite place in the world.*
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
*Not now, but in past used kitchen wood range for both.  Would love to again, but current house does not have right make-up.  That is one of the plans for the new room I want to build where current deck is*
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
*Right now it would be a Super Vet.  We have NO goat knowledgeable vets in our area.*
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
*Yes.  My family visit us on a regular basis and spend lots of time with the animals.  They all have the normal dog and cat pets, some in large numbers.  My brother has 5 cats and 2 dogs.*
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
*I would cook all day if someone else would clean up after me.  I won't buy store eggs anymore since I got my chickens.  I plan to milk my goats in the future, as soon as my Nubian has kids which should be in May.*
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
*Best animal experiences were when I owned 5 horses and spent many happy hours riding.  Helping baby goats get born runs up there pretty close second.  Worst was the loss of my Sandy dog, who was 18 years old and died in my arms.*
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
*Yes, wild berries, leeks, chives and wild herbs.  I used to hunt a lot, haven't done much in the last few years due to my health, but would love to get back into white tail and small game hunting.*
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
Building, animal knowledge, am somewhat handy with fixing things, and the DH can build anything.
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
*Yes, we do our own chickens, deer, small game, etc.  We have not yet sent a goat to freezer camp, but that is in our future plans.  Hope we can follow through when the time comes without having to get somebody else to do the "deed".  Yes, I can and freeze both.*
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
*Only wood in the fireplace.  Wish we could afford some solar panels.*
35    What is on your to do list?
*Upgrade my goat herd, fix up house some more, and someday GO TO ALASKA.*
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
*No, but would sure love to be able to.*
37.   In what do you trust?
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
*At every possible chance.*
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits? 
*Yes.  Animals don't lie behind your back, say snotty things about you, or hurt you without cause.  Wish I could say the same about some people.  I have NO time for anyone that my dogs don't like.  Habits change when you get animals out of necessity, because you gotta be home to feed, house and in the future milk them.  Cannot take off for a few days without making arrangements for their care.*

*OK, there you go.  Will move post goat cam postings on here from now on.  Hopefully, we will have three more to watch in May.  All for now.  Later

BJ*


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 25, 2012)

This is great! Thank you for doing this. It's been a while, is all well? Hope so.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 25, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> This is great! Thank you for doing this. It's been a while, is all well? Hope so.


Yup, all is going well.  I am getting ready for my surgery on the 5th, trying to get all the kids their CDT shots, and DiMethox treatments done before I go in.  Tried to do some hoof trimming and my trimmers wouldn't cut, all they wanted to do was pinch, so had to go buy another set.  Was going to work on those today, but we have had 50 mile an hour winds here today, and temperatures in the low 30s.  NOT a nice day to be messing with feet.....or anything else outside.  Even my dogs didn't want to be out today.

  I have been following your GP posts, I love little piggers.  When I was in highschool, we lived in town, so I couldn't have the horse, lamb, or goat that I wanted.  On the back of our property was a small building that at one time I suspect was a chicken coop.  I had that filled with guinea pigs.  All colors, hair lengths, and sizes.  My classmate's mothers hated me, lol, cause their kids were always going home with small fluffy animals.  My Mom finally put her foot down and said that is enough and we slowly fazed them out.  Took me almost 2 years to get new homes for all of them.  I used to love the squeals they made when they saw me coming with the box from the grocery store.  They would give me all their produce scraps.  For a few years,  I owned a pet shop.  I had birds, rabbits, hamsters, guinea pigs, fish, snakes, and of all things rats.  I raised all my own stock.  Now THERE is a dream job.  I had to sell the shop when my Grandmother got sick as I was her primary care giver.  I miss it.  Ok, enough for now.  Later

BJ


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 25, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy to hear that. Know that I will be praying for you on the 5th. Wow, that is crazy weather. It has been trying to snow here. It rains, snows, and then hails. It's weird. Hope that you are being able to stay warm. 

Well thank you. I was wondering if people are ok with me posting on here about them. They really are a great pet. I am a little worried about PB, she is losing even more hair. I hope that with her second dose of meds next Sat it will help the hair to start growing back. Wow, I couldn't imagine having that many. I would love it though. I tried to get the grocery stores to help me out, but they can't because of liability.  It would have helped me out. You know what's funny? People find out what I am doing, and think I am kidding. They think that I am crazy. Oh well. That's me, crazy B. lol Well I can't wait to hear the update about how everything goes for you. When you get a chance, please update us. Take care.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey All 

Well, we didn't blow away, the goat huts and chicken coops are still standing, but we thought it was gonna be a close thing for a while.  MAN did the wind blow here yesterday and all night.  Finally died down about 4am. Now it is cold but sunny.

I am a little concerned about our baby Elizabeth.  She was the first born and smallest of the trips.  You know how you just get a feeling that something is "off"?  Well, she is acting like she is really hungry.  She is eating, but with three of them, they do fight a bit for  a place at the table.  She is kind of "hunched" when she stands, like she is cold..she is eating hay, peeing and pooping ok, but just not as active as the other two, and not playing like she was. * I am thinking a dose of Selenium and Vitamin E would not be amiss.  Is there anything else anybody can suggest?*  I want to nip anything in the bud, but cannot really put my finger on what I am seeing.  It could all just be her personality, as she is the quietest of the bunch and always has been a little more "delicate" in her build and looks.

On a different note, I am waiting for the sun to get as warm as it is going to get this afternoon and then I am going to TRY again to get some hoof trimming done.  All set with a brand new set of trimmers, and DH is here to help.  Hopefully it will warm up a bit yet and make it bearable out there.

DH built a mineral box for the far pen this morning, so now they all have minerals available at all times.  They took turns lining up for there first try at the box.  It was funny watching them.  Eli was last in line, waited patiently for about 10 minutes, and finally had enough.  He just started pushing like a bulldozer, slowly and gently moved everybody else out of the way and stuck his head in the box and stayed there for about 10 minutes.  He was like savoring them, licking and smacking his lips. He just cracks me up.

Hope everybody has a great day, and if you have any suggestions for Elizabeth, please let me know.  Thanks

BJ


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

Hopefully everything is well with her, I sure wish I could have some advice for you, but I sure don't. Sorry. Your getting closer to your date. Hope all goes well with that as well. Happy to hear that everything survived the winds. That's great about the new box. Maybe some pictures of Eli doing the cute things? Sure would love to see them, if it's not a pain. Take care, and thanks for the updates.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 27, 2012)

Good evening all, hope everybody had a good day.  

DH got done work early today, and it was nice out so we FINALLY got all of the goats feet done.  They were in better shape overall than I thought they were going to be as I have been trying to get them done for a month now.  

The DiMethox arrived from Jeffers today, so tomorrow the babies get started on their 5 day treatment.  Saturday or Sunday we will be doing the babies CDT shots, and with that done, I should be ok for the duration of my recovery as far as extra things the goats need.

I am still concerned about Elizabeth tho.  She is just off.  She eats good, is in good body condition, pooping and peeing fine, eats hay and a small amount of grain.  She just doesn't play, isn't as peppy as the other two, and when she nurses she is tentative.  The other two jam their heads into Elsie's udder to the point they lift her off the ground.  Also they will not take NO for an answer when Mom steps over them they follow her.  Elizabeth approaches the teat tentatively, and while she follows Mom, she is not aggressive and when Elsie does stop and let them nurse, she isn't fighting the other two off for her turn.  I do see her nursing, and she seems to be getting enough, but her actions just concern me.  Not sure what to do for her.

On a lighter note, the "Big Goats" got their own play gym over the weekend, and I snapped these as they were checking it out.  












This was taken last week while the heat barrel was still in the kidding pen, and could be used as a perch to look out the window.  Thought this was cute.





And last but certainly not least, these are our LGDs.  That is little guard dogs.  Foxy, the long haired one is a toy fox terrier, and Spike is a Jack Russel.  They are our babies and as I type this they are both curled up on "Daddy's" lap snoring like buzz saws.





All for now...

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 28, 2012)

It is 2am, and I am awake because my heart is breaking.  My Munchie kitty is dying.  She is an almost 16 year old Munchkin cat.  For anybody that doesn't know, a munchkin is a dwarf, little tiny short legs, body size of about a 6 month old kitten.  She is coal black with one little tiny white spot under her chin.  One of the side affects of the dwarfism is that they have trouble withdrawing their claws, so they "stick fast" to everything....like your leg, your arm, your jeans, etc.  For years we have called her Velcro Kitty.  About a year ago, she developed cancer.  We decided with the vet that as long as she was not in pain, we would let nature take it's course as the cancer was all through her and there was no treatment.  She has had a pretty good last year.  She ate a good supper tonight, and sat on our laps for a while.  When the DH went to bed around 9:30 she got up and went out into the kitchen.  About 11pm, I heard her calling, and went to see what was up.  She was staggering around the dining room like she couldn't see.  I picked her up and she went quiet, so I don't think she is in pain, but has obviously had a stroke.  Right now, she is in her bed, wrapped in a towel and is barely breathing but hanging in there.  I am sitting here with a snotty nose, red sore eyes, and sobbing like a fool.  She has been the best cat ever.  Not once in 16 years has she gotten up on a table, counter or anyplace she wasn't supposed to be.  She comes when you call her name, and loved us unconditionally no matter how many times we called her Velcro, or how many annoying puppies and kittens we left invade her house.  Our house and hearts are going to be very empty and quiet with her gone.  Especially the quiet part as to get a Munchkin you breed a Munchkin to an oriental shorthair cat...or in other words an unmarked siamese.  Any of you that have ever had a siamese know what I am talking about with a female siamese.  Because of the dwarfism, her "insides" are very small, and they do not recommend spaying for them.  Her feet have never touched the outside of the house, and she has never had a kitten, but she sure could make her presence known when she was in heat.  I just needed someplace to be right now, so I am sorry that you all got nominated.  DH has finally gone back to bed as he has to get up for work early, so ......


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I am so sorry about your little cat. At sixteen years, it's obvious that you gave her a wonderful home and life. That's something that you will always be able to take comfort in. This is always the most difficult part of having wonderful animal companions in our lives, but part of our responsibilities as stewards. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

God bless you.


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 28, 2012)

hugs...   take joy in knowing that 'velcro kitty' had a wonderful well loved life with you,  she's always going to be a part of your life, but in your heart instead of the house.

my thoughts are with you.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 28, 2012)

I am so sorry..


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 28, 2012)

She passed very quietly about 3:30.  I have the headache from hell.  I think I will spend the day huggin on goats.  Thanks all.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2012)

It sounds like little Munchkin stuck fast in your heart where she will be forever.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 28, 2012)

Awwww...I'm so sorry about your Kitty  Takes me back to the night my darling little Bichon dog Molly was dying...yes, she was old, but it was really heart breaking.  Hugs to you


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear that.  It scared me, I thought it was Elizabeth. It still is sad about your kitty. Hope the headache gets better and that being with your goats, makes it a little better. Take care today. Remember the good times that you had with her, that's what makes it a little easier.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 28, 2012)

It's pretty rough stuff.  You get a critter and keep them forever, and they just steal your heart.

My little Vixen, a "tweeny" daschund (7 pounds FAT), is in her last years as well.  We are at the point where my tummy flips if she doesnt greet me as soon as I walk in the door.  She has bladder cancer, and has survived two, maybe three, strokes now.  She is in rough shape, but still wagging her knobby arthritic tail.  There will be the day that she doesnt FINALLY come waddling into the kitchen to greet me.  I hope, however, that she will be as fortunate as your Munchy was, and be able to die with the person who loves her most sitting right there with her.
It has to be such a comfort to them.


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 28, 2012)

So sorry for you loss. 
Your kitty did live to the very end (and little beyond) of his life span.
You were the best mom to him.
He is in kitty heaven now.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 28, 2012)

What scares me now is Munchie's buddy Tao, a flame point siamese is a year older than she was, and they were attached at the hip from the day we brought her home to him as a 6 week old kitten.  He has spent all day running around looking for her.  Our third cat, Tommy, is a 6 month old monster and is NO comfort at all. LOL.  All he wants to do is rip and tear.  Every time I lose an animal, I swear I will NEVER get another pet....hhhmmmm 50 chickens, 9 goats, 2 dogs, and two cats......somewhere there is a glitch in my system.  

Thanks for all the hugs, I really appreciate them.

On a better note, Elizabeth is acting a little more peppy today, and she is fighting for the teat and winning.  Hopefully whatever was bugging her has run it's course.  We will continue to keep a close eye on her though.  They start their DiMethox this afternoon after I take a nap.  Have a good afternoon.

BJ


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 28, 2012)

I am so sorry!  Munchies are adorable little kitties.    She had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 28, 2012)

I am so, so sorry to hear about your cat. It is so hard losing animals.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 28, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> What scares me now is Munchie's buddy Tao, a flame point siamese is a year older than she was, and they were attached at the hip from the day we brought her home to him as a 6 week old kitten.  He has spent all day running around looking for her.  Our third cat, Tommy, is a 6 month old monster and is NO comfort at all. LOL.  All he wants to do is rip and tear.  Every time I lose an animal, I swear I will NEVER get another pet....hhhmmmm 50 chickens, 9 goats, 2 dogs, and two cats......somewhere there is a glitch in my system.
> 
> Thanks for all the hugs, I really appreciate them.
> 
> ...


Hopefully he will be ok. That's what us animal lovers all say. We say no more, and then our hearts go out to another animal that needs us.   No glitch at all. It's totally normal. Think about it this way, if it wasn't for us animal lovers, where would all the animals be?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your cat. They just aren't animals, they are family members and it hurts one heck of a lot to lose them. At 16, she obviously had a wonderful loving home.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 29, 2012)

Good morning all.  Thank you all so much for your support and hugs the last couple days.  I am a cryer, so it helps to have someone to cry on.  My husband says as long as I am crying, he knows I am ok.  It is when I get quiet and withdrawn that he worries about me.  Going on that premise, I must be great.  Ok, on with life.  

It is snowing like crazy here this morning.  Haven't had but about 6 inches total all winter, and NOW it decides to snow.  YUK YUK YUK.  It was almost 60 here yesterday afternoon.

Today is the last day for me to take my blood thinner pills before my surgery, I take nothing for the next 2 days, and then I have to start those stupid Lovenox shots. Owie, Ouch, OW.  They burn and sting.  I hate them, but they are necessary I guess.  

The kids all had their first dose of DiMethox yesterday afternoon.....that was fun.  Hard to believe how tightly a little 15 pound goat can keep it's mouth closed when you want it open.  Elizabeth took hers pretty easily, Elijah complained but took it with out too much problem....Erin was a pain.  She twisted, kicked, SCREAMED like we were killing her, and then spit about half of it back out because I couldn't get her held still enough to get where I wanted to go.  Crazy goat.  I have a feeling the next dose will be worse because they know what is coming.  Oh well....gotta do it.

Stephanie the Nubian, and Dusty the mixed up goat should both be bred for May 17th to Dude.  Of course we are constantly looking for "signs" that they really are bred.  We saw the deed being done and they have not come into heat since.  Of course nubians are seasonal, so December would have been her last heat probably anyway.  With Dusty, she has so many breeds in her, we have no way of knowing if she is seasonal or what.  Anyway, looking for signs, way too early to really see any, so I am afraid my mind is playing tricks on me.  They both have "changes" to their personalities.  Dusty is getting so lovey and all of the sudden wants to be held and petted all the time when 2 weeks ago, you couldn't get near her unless you had a handful of "treats" of some kind.  Stephanie, who has always been a cuddler hasn't changed in that way, but all of the sudden, she is a bottomless pit.  She BEGS constantly.  The minute she sees any of us she will "fence walk" from one end of the pen to the other until she is standing over the top of the feed box on the outside of the fence.  She hollers and twists her head in a OH PLEASE I AM SO STARVING look, it is hysterical.  She is putting on a tiny bit of weight, but cannot tell if it is just because SOME people cannot resist the feed me pleas, or if she is getting a baby bump.
Dusty is a round fuzzy ball, and looks like she has a baby bump starting, but I am so afraid it is just wishful seeing on my part.  They were both bred on December 18th, so I know we wouldn't really be seeing too much at this point.  It also feels to me like Stephanie is getting a little teeny udder growth.  More like just a loose kind of feeling in that area.  Both are first timers, so we have no idea what to expect.  Gonna be a fun couple of months.  

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

BJ


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear about losing your pet. That is always so hard.

I feel you on the di-methox time for my triplets first dose this weekend. Should be a real blast lol.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 1, 2012)

Good Morning All 

What an awful day it was here yesterday weather wise.  It rained, sleeted, snowed, wind blew, ice formed, ground got slippery,,,,and then it got nasty.  YUK.  
Rained hard this morning, but is slightly clearing off now.  We have a "pond" in the middle of our field.  

I was standing out at the goat pen this morning, and the biggest flock of canadian geese I have ever seen flew right over my head.  I was so hoping they would land on the pond, but they kept going.  That is a sure sign of spring.  There must have been 200 or more in this flock.  It was awesome.  

Eliazbeth is MUCH improved this morning.  She was fighting for her breakfast and winning.  Isn't hunched up nearly as much and is more active.  Maybe the Di-Methox is doing something for her.  They have had 2 doses now.  

I am happy to say that my old male siamese cat has stopped searching for Munchie and is starting to buddy up with the 6 month old.  They slept together in the chair last night and that is a first ever.  Right now, I have the two dogs and the two cats all piled up in a heap in the recliner chair next to me.  Can't tell who's head belongs to who.  

Today I am doing laundry and getting my nightgowns etc ready to pack for the hospital.  I cannot stand those stupid gowns so I want my own clothes asap when they get me in a room.  I wish this was over, this waiting is a pain.  I want it done, so I can get recovered, so I can get back to doing the things with my goats that I like to do.  This having to get DH to lift a bale of hay, or a bucket of water is nice for a little bit but it gets old real quick.

Stephanie was standing on her hind feet this morning, begging over the feed bin, and she has this cute little round bump on her right side.  I am reallllllllly hoping it is a baby bump.  It is cute.  Looks like she swallowed a soccer ball.

All for now, hope everybody has a wonderful day.

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 3, 2012)

Good Morning Everybody.

First let me say I hope everyone is ok from the storms.  OMG they are awful.  We have friends and family in Virginia, Tennessee, Texas, Maryland, and Indiana...They are all ok, but some of them were pretty close to the damaged areas.  

I would like to ask you all to pray for the safe homecoming of our nephew.  He is on a forward base in Kandahar, Afghanistan.  He has 2 or 3 weeks to go before he comes home for good.  They are in lock down due to the killing of two more of our soldiers who were stationed on their base.  He left 10 days after his little daughter was born, and is hoping to be home for her first birthday on March 23.  His 3 year old son is counting the days, as are we all.  All prayers are greatly appreciated.

OK, now to the animals.  We had a chicken who sat on a bunch of eggs, and only one survived.  She is a pretty little hen half RIR and half black cochin.  Her head and cape are red and her body is black with feathers on her feet.  She is a very spoiled little girl.  Her name is Zip Chick, and we call her Zippy and she actually comes to her name.  Our female dog has decided that Zip is hers.  She follows her around, chases the other chickens away from her, herds her away from those awful guineas, and in general guards her constantly.  It is so funny to watch.  Don't know what caused this bond unless it is just that the dog sees us paying more attention to Zip.  We were concerned at first, thinking the dog was stalking her to hurt her, but nope, she just loves her and is taking care of her.  The dog had a litter of pups at Christmas time, and maybe she is just transferring her mothering to the littlest chick.

Today is the kids last dose of Di-Methox.  We will all be glad when this is over, they hate it.
The need their CDT shots done this weekend, and then we are good for a while.  Elizabeth is still improving in her actions, but still not 100% as the other two.  I just wish I knew what was going on with her.  Just weird.

This morning, Elijah and Stephanie the Nubian doe who is in with Elsie and the kids were playing.  He headbutted Steph, and she pushed him.  He fell off of the little ramp he was standing on and it must have frightened him......He fainted.  Fell over and lay there for about 5 seconds, cried once, stood up, shook himself off and went right on butting her like nothing had happened.  The first time we have seen any of the kids faint.  We did see Elizabeth stiffen one time.  So far Erin has not shown any fainting signs that we have seen.

We advertised Erin and Elijah for sale, but put prices on them so that if anybody was interested they had to be REALLY interested.  We did it on purpose and even tho we know we should sell Erin especially, we don't really want to.  And with Elizabeth not acting quite right, we have pretty much decided to hedge our bets and keep Erin too.  We had talked about keeping Elijah already because he is an absolutely PERFECT little buck.  We decided to get off the fence, make the decision, and we are keeping him.  We will not be field breeding, we will be breeding specific does to specific bucks, so it won't hurt our breeding plans at all to have him here, and Eli is getting so stiffened up with his myotonia that I like the "backup" of the second buck from his bloodline.  YES, I know.....this is called justifying keeping my babies...Guilty as charged.   Hi, my name is Bonnie and I have G.A.S.. and I am practicing my own form of chicken math by applying it to goats.  You know, kids don't count as goats because they are kids, etc...

Have a great day all.

ETA:  We have discovered that Elijah has one black horn and one white horn.  He is gonna be funky looking. 

BJ


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 3, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Good Morning Everybody.
> 
> I would like to ask you all to pray for the safe homecoming of our nephew.  He is on a forward base in Kandahar, Afghanistan.  He has 2 or 3 weeks to go before he comes home for good.  They are in lock down due to the killing of two more of our soldiers who were stationed on their base.  He left 10 days after his little daughter was born, and is hoping to be home for her first birthday on March 23.  His 3 year old son is counting the days, as are we all.  All prayers are greatly appreciated.


I will be praying for your nephew. I know all about waiting for soldiers to return. My brother just got back from Afghanistan in February from a year long tour. He was able to come home breifly to witness the birth of his daughter in August, but only got 3 days with her before he had to return to Afghanistan. He had been anxious to get back to his new little family. He's been home for almost 2 weeks now and I am waiting for him to come visit down here so I can see my niece and him.


----------



## elevan (Mar 3, 2012)

Your nephew will definitely be in my thoughts.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, all those men who fight for us should be in our thoughts every time we pray.'

My best friend's grandson is in Afghanistan, I think of him every day.

All the men who fight for us are special, and we should all think of them, and hope they are safe and come home soon.

DonnaBelle


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm glad that he is gonna get to come home!  He and his family will definitely be in my prayers.

Tell him that I said "thank you" and tell his wife that I said "thank you for sharing her husband with her country"


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 4, 2012)

Good evening all. 

Well, the  kids all have had their CDT shots with no ill effects.  Nobody even hollered except Erin, and she is our little complainer.  Giving her the Di-Methox this week you would have thought I was killing her.  She hollers about everything. 

The weather stunk here today, snow showers ending up with about a half inch of snow/ice on the ground and just plain nasty.  

If anybody was trying to watch the goats on the camera, sorry about it being off.  The monitor in the barn said it was broadcasting, but it was froze up I guess cause it was not.  It is back on now, and hopefully will behave its self while I am gone cause Papaboid has NOT A CLUE about anything computer.  

I have to be at the hospital tomorrow morning by 7:30.  It is an hour away, with a 15 minute "bus" ride in from the huge parking lot, which means I have to leave here at no later than 6am.  I am scheduled for my surgery at 8:50am.  I will be glad when this is over, even tho I know I am going to have what the Drs are calling "considerable pain".  Gee isn't that something to look forward to.  Depending on how I feel, I may have DH bring my computer to the hospital on Tuesday.  If not I will talk to you all when I get home which hopefully will be Wednesday or Thursday.  (Wednesday if I have anything to say about it.)  

Hope you all have a wonderful week, and I will be looking forward to seeing more baby pics when I get back on.  Just think, for the next couple weeks all I will have to do is sit here and look at baby pics and post.....oh you are all gonna get so tired of me.

All for now, later.....

BJ


----------



## RemudaOne (Mar 4, 2012)

Prayers are for a speedy recovery


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Mar 4, 2012)

Get well  / feel better soon.


----------



## elevan (Mar 4, 2012)

Well wishes for a speedy recovery and minimal pain.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 4, 2012)

Take care of yourself.

Everytime I go in the hospital my pawpaw tells me to make sure the jello jiggles before I eat it.  I'm not sure why it matters, but his advice has never led me wrong. lol

I'll have you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope all goes well, and that you recover fast. I will be praying for you. Take care.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope you are back to full speed ahead soon


----------



## daisychick (Mar 5, 2012)

Wishing you the best of care and a speedy recovery.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 8, 2012)

Just wanted to check in, and make sure you are ok. Can't wait to hear from you.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello all 

Well, I didn't make it out of the hospital on Wednesday like I was hoping, matter of fact, I just got home about 20 minutes ago.  I had some minor complications, (my digestive system didn't want to restart) so had a couple extra days while they sorted that mess all out.  

They completely covered my abdominal area with plastic mesh, repaired 3 herniated areas in my former incisions, and relocated my intestines into a "more favorable working pattern" and in general made me sorer to be around than a wet hen.  But I am home, sitting in my recliner with my computer on my lap and as soon as I can get Papaboid in front of the computer in the goat pen, my pictures of my babies will be back up and running and all will be right with my world.  We had to stop on the way in the driveway so I could holler to the goats and tell em I missed em.  Will write more later  need a nap.  

BJ


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Hello all
> 
> Well, I didn't make it out of the hospital on Wednesday like I was hoping, matter of fact, I just got home about 20 minutes ago.  I had some minor complications, (my digestive system didn't want to restart) so had a couple extra days while they sorted that mess all out.
> 
> ...


 Happy to hear you are home. Sorry that you are in so much pain. Hope that you feel your old self again soon. Hope you were able to sleep well. Thank you for letting us know. Take care.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome home!  Get all healed up soon.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome home.  Missed you and your goats.  OK, missed Papaboid too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 9, 2012)

so glad to see you back


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey All 

Haven't felt like posting too much the last few days.  Got on a bit last night, and tonight I decided I felt like reading some posts.  I miss you guys.  

I am feeling somewhat better, a little less sore, but not great for sure.  I am still having trouble eating.  Nothing tastes good to me, nothing makes me hungry.  I know i have to eat, because I feel even worse when I don't but it is difficult when nothing sounds like food, just yuk.

I managed to get out on the front porch for a few minutes today, and the fresh air felt good.  Was going to try to walk down to see the goats, but it was more than I could handle.  I go back to the surgeon on Friday afternoon to see if he is going to take out my staples.  The run clear from my sternum down to way below my belly button, and they stick to my clothes and are just a pain.  Literally.  OK, enough whining.  I had a guy call me about buying some baby goats in a couple months, so cross your fingers for Stephanie and Dusty both being preggo and due in May like I think they are.  This guy also wants to buy 6 hens and a rooster, so you know that means more room for...more chickens.  

The Amish auction that we got Dusty at last year is held every October and every April and is coming up on the 14th, I am hoping I am healed enough to do a day at the auction, because we always find really neat stuff there.  The spring one is always good.  I will be looking for some turkeys, ducks, rabbits, and who knows, last year I found a goat.  Can't wait, I love this festival and auction.  Great food and neat stuff for sale.  Hoping to find some more goat fence for a good price so we can expand our pasture some more.  

Well, enough rambling, guess I better take a pain pill and go to sleep.  Hope everybody is having a great week.  Talk later.  

BJ


----------



## elevan (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm glad you're feeling a little better and were able to stop in to update us.  

I agree staples are a real pain in the rear.

The Amish auction sounds like an interesting event.  I hope you're well enough to attend.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2012)

Sure hope you get feeling better soon.  

I can't imagine how sore having your innards rearranged made you.  (hug).

My mom had abdominal staples from surgery when I was 3 or 4.  Apparently I looked at her line of staples and asked why she got a 'zipper' on her tummy...


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 15, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> My mom had abdominal staples from surgery when I was 3 or 4.  Apparently I looked at her line of staples and asked why she got a 'zipper' on her tummy...


a zipper   

Hope you get to feeling better soon


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 15, 2012)

Staples are no fun. I so agree. I had to have them every time I had a c-section. Thank you for updating us, much appreciated. Hope you get to feeling your old self soon.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hope you recover quickly!!!  I remember waking up after my hysterectomy (spelling?) and looking and thinking...wow...a smiley with shiny metal TEETH!!!!  Good thing about staples is less chance of infection.

Get better soon!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 16, 2012)

get better soon we miss ya


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 16, 2012)

I remember the staples from my csections well. They are quite annoying. I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey everybody.

Well, all 27 staples are gone.  Doc says I am doing good.  Explained why I was hurting in my sides more than under the actual incision.  He cut the muscles on my sides so he could pull the center together to close the herniated areas.  The piece of mesh they put in is approximately 12 inches wide by 9 inches high, so they literally covered my whole abdominal area with it.  

Today I walked VERRY slowly down to the goat pen, went in and sat on the jungle gyms in both pens and got my hands on every one of the goats.  I feel soooo much better now.  I just had to get my hands on em after 2 weeks.  Stephanie has a tea cup size udder now, and Dusty has a tiny little poochy one, but both of their teats are showing from behind now, so that is encouraging.  Middle of May is looking good.

The "kids" are growing so fast it is unbelievable.  Elijah's horns are so cute, he has one black horn and one white horn.  He is the sweetest little lover.  He just wants to cuddle with you all the time.  I forsee one very spoiled buck in our future.  We are going to raise him just like we did Dude, and if he turns out to be half as good natured and sweet, we will be very satisfied.

Tomorrow my Sister and her family are coming for a cookout, doing chicken on the grill, and I am hoping I get through it without getting too tired.  She will do most of the cooking for me so it should be fine.  My 9 year old nephew will be with them, and he loves coming and playing with the goat kids.  He is the one who "adopts" animals of each species.  All his adopties have to stay here though.  

Hope you all have a great weekend.  Been loving all the pics of all the new babies, it is taking me a while to catch up on all the posts.  

Later,

BJ


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm so glad that you are feeling better.  Being able to move around a little will help alot, as long as you dont over do it.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

So happy to hear the good news that your doc had to say. That's great that your sister is coming out, hope that goes great for you! I just hope you don't over do it for yourself. That's so sweet that she is going to do the cooking. What a great sister. Glad to hear that all is well with the goats, and that you were able to get out with them. Can't wait to hear about you getting to be back to normal, and not hurt anymore.


----------



## elevan (Mar 18, 2012)

One day at a time.  I'm glad you're improving daily!


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 20, 2012)

Good morning everybody 

Well, I just ordered 25 straight run meat birds from our local ag store.  They will be here April 17.  

Last night just before dark, Papaboid and I went down to the goat pen and strategized about what to do with two does due to kid on the same day and only one kidding pen.  Right now, Elsie and the kids are still using the kidding pen at night, so we have to do something for more housing when Dusty and Stephanie both have their kids.  We were talking, and my sweet DH who keeps telling me they are "MY" goats, volunteered 1/2 of his work shed for two new kidding pens.  It will be great, as we can put them both in at one time, and they will be side by side in the pens and we can camera both pens at one time with same camera.  We also decided that the 16' X 16' dog kennel can be moved and will make a great breeding/separating pen for this fall to breed so we don't end up with same day due does again.  The bucks and does will be kept separate until then, once they have all had their kids.  So things are looking good at Flooded Creek.  DH is gonna start tonight on the brooder pen renovations so we are ready for new chicks in a month, and then go to work on the new kidding pens.  He says it will only take him a few days to get it all done.  I am anxious to see the new pens once they are done.  

I am finally caught up on all the posts I missed while in hospital, and you all have had some beautiful babies in the last couple weeks.  

Hope everybody has a wonderful day.

BJ


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 20, 2012)

congrats on getting the new kidding pens and we will even get to watch both births  
I am so glad to hear that you are feeling better.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 21, 2012)

Good Evening all.

Well tomorrow I go back to my reg Dr. for post surgical checkup with him.  Sheesh, first you gotta see the surgeon and then the reg dr. and all this running to the Dr. is giving me a pain. lol.  I am kinda glad to see him tho, cause I am having some kind of bronchial thing happening.  I think it is probably allergies, doesn't seem like a cold, but coughing (which is NOT fun with surgical healing incision)somewhat stuffy nose, but not sneezing.  I take allergy meds every day, but am thinking maybe we need to up the dose or maybe change or add something.

Anyway, I am getting stronger every day.  Able to walk to the goat pen every day now, and sit with the kids a while.  I am dying to get a brush on them tho.  They have so much undercoat that is looking awful, and itching and just in general miserable stuff.  Dusty, the doe that has some angora in her looks like two different goats.  Where her undercoat has already come out and is mostly hanging on the fence, she is a really pretty dark silver.  Where the undercoat is still there she looks like a used cotton ball.  YUK.
The motion of brushing them is too much for me yet, tho.  It pulls on my owies in my belly, so they are just gonna have to wait a few days.

Have any of you ever raised meat birds?  How long do you let them grow before you butcher?  I ordered 25 straight run whites yesterday, and they will get here April 17 and will be 1 day old.  I have butchered chickens lots of times, but never dealt with the meat birds before.  Always just extra roos, or older hens that were no longer producing eggs.  Speaking of eggs, my chickens have started laying full out again.  Sold 6 doz. eggs yesterday and have 6 more in fridge.  Got in touch with my customers today and told them they chickens were off strike and that they could start coming for eggs again.  They were very glad to hear it.  I have around 40 laying hens, and this week I went from 5 eggs a day to 24 the last two days.  The rest should be kicking in any day now.  

Well, enough for now, hope everybody is having a wonderful week.  Later all.

BJ


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 21, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Good Evening all.
> 
> Well tomorrow I go back to my reg Dr. for post surgical checkup with him.  Sheesh, first you gotta see the surgeon and then the reg dr. and all this running to the Dr. is giving me a pain. lol.  I am kinda glad to see him tho, cause I am having some kind of bronchial thing happening.  I think it is probably allergies, doesn't seem like a cold, but coughing (which is NOT fun with surgical healing incision)somewhat stuffy nose, but not sneezing.  I take allergy meds every day, but am thinking maybe we need to up the dose or maybe change or add something.


I hope your dr appt goes well





> Have any of you ever raised meat birds?  How long do you let them grow before you butcher?


I think you process at 7-9 weeks but depends on the meat bird and what kind it is.
http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/jumbo_cornish_x_rocks.html
this is where I bought mine and the breed I bought. Good luck


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi All.

Well, Dr. appt. went well.  Very happy with sugar readings, they are finally back down to the 120 range where there should be, weight down 9 pounds....hope I can maintain and keep losing.  Blood work all where they want it, especially my coumadin levels.  2.4 which is perfect.  Don't have to go back to see him for 6 months.  Whooohoooo!!!

After DH got home, we left the goats out to graze on the pond bank a little.  First the bucks and the two does due in May, they gobbled that grass up, so we only left them out for about a half hour since this is the first fresh spring grass they have had.  Then Elsie and Sephanie and the kids.  They didn't do so well.  LOL   the kids wanted to explore the chicken coop, Elsie wanted them to get back in the pen, and Stephanie just wanted to get in the field with the other goats.  So they kinda just came out, walked around for a while sticking their noses into every place they weren't supposed to be, and then went back in the pen.  This was the first time Elsie has been out of the pen since she came here, so it will take some training to get her to go where we want her.  The others are used to it, so we just open their gate and say go for it and away they go.  Eli was really funny, as it was his first time.  He moves so stiffly most of the time, but he took off up over the pond bank and even trotted a bit....chased the dog who thought that was great fun, and the two of them ended up playing.  Was really fun to watch.  

I cannot believe how fast the grass is growing and how green everything is getting.  It looks like May here, and today it felt like June.  Almost 80.  Tomorrow is supposed to be more of the same.  I sure hope this doesn't mean it is gonna be 100 in July, but I am afraid it is probably gonna happen.  Just has that feel to it.

Well, all for now, hope all is well with everyone.  Later

BJ


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 22, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Hi All.
> 
> Well, Dr. appt. went well.  Very happy with sugar readings, they are finally back down to the 120 range where there should be, weight down 9 pounds....hope I can maintain and keep losing.  Blood work all where they want it, especially my coumadin levels.  2.4 which is perfect.  Don't have to go back to see him for 6 months.  Whooohoooo!!!
> 
> ...


 I am so glad you got a great report at the docs.
I love when they explore for the first time. 

  CONGRATULATIONS on your weight loss


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Mar 22, 2012)

. Great news!  You will be brushing goats in no time.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 22, 2012)

We go by size on the meat birds, some take 8 weeks some types take 14 weeks.  Are they the "fast Cornish"  ??


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 24, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> We go by size on the meat birds, some take 8 weeks some types take 14 weeks.  Are they the "fast Cornish"  ??


Sold them as Straight run white meat chicks.  Have no idea what that means.    I just figured for 95 cents a piece, I couldn't go too far wrong.  Even an old tough rooster can make great chicken soup.  I guess we will just see how they grow and play it by ear.  The only thing that is set in stone is that I will not be feeding them over next winter.  Up til then, who knows.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 24, 2012)

Well, here it is, the middle of the night, and here I am again.  Wide awake.  Hmmm wonder why?  Oh yeh, I remember now, I SLEPT ALL DAY.  The Dr. told me to try doubling up on my allergy meds for a couple days to see if it helped with my bronchial thingy I have going.  It didn't help with the allergies, but it knocked me for a loop.  I literally slept this entire day away.  Woke up twice when the phone rang, talked for a bit, went to potty, and laid right back down and right back to sleep.  Slept until DH got home at 6pm, and now I am not the least bit sleepy.  SIGH  So tomorrow I will be dead all day again.  NOT gonna sleep tho, gonna make myself stay awake.  I am like a baby with my days and nights mixed up. SIGH

OK, enough grumbling.

So, DH doesn't have to work at all this weekend, so he is gonna start on the chick house, and the new kidding pens.  I think he is looking forward to building them.  He loves his busman's holidays.  He is a carpenter/contractor and builds all week.  Then on the weekends, he "plays" at his favorite past time......building things.  I love it.  He is going to build me a milking stand also.  I am still thinking I may milk Elsie when we wean the kids, I am healing pretty fast, and may be able to do it.  

I am very pleased with Elizabeth the last few days, she is finally starting to catch up to her brother and sister.  She is finally playing and bouncing a bit and acting like she feels good.  I have no idea what her problem was/is, but am very glad she seems to have gotten through it.  She was never sick, just .....off....    She is actually only about half the size of her brother, gotta weigh them again this weekend.  Elijah is a little tank.  Erin is almost as big as her brother too.  They have all started fainting.  They run, get all riled up, and overwhelm themselves, and boom, down they go.  It is the funniest thing in the world to watch.  I just giggle at them. 

I have sold 12 dozen eggs this week, and the chickens are laying great guns.  The only bad thing is, they are not all laying in the hen house.  We have tried putting them on lockdown, putting new material in the nests, golf balls, leaving eggs in nests, and everything else we can think of, but they insist on laying in the hay bales, and in the goat pens,  and we have one who insists on laying in the dog pen in the back yard, inside the dog house.  Sooooo we just gather them up from all the different places and have our own egg hunts every day.  Can't wait for the guineas to start hiding eggs.  Speaking of that, when do guineas start to lay?  This is their first year, they are only a year old.  I know they are seasonal layers, but not sure when they start.  I want to find some males somewhere, since I have only females.  Not by choice, but dumb luck.

Well, just because I cannot sleep doesn't mean I have to go on forever, so I am gonna quit for now, try to go to sleep.  I want to try to get some new pics of the kids tomorrow (later today) if it doesn't rain, and I should really be able to open my eyes to do that.  Have a great day all.

BJ


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2012)

My guineas are laying and they are only 9 months old.  I think they start laying the Spring after they are hatched.

I had chickens laying in the hay too so I decided to give them a nest box near where they wanted to lay in the barn.  Worked like a charm.  Keeps them out of the goat's hay rack but still allows them to lay in the barn.  I think the coop is just too busy for some of my girls.  The favored nest box does have a traffic jam quite often


----------



## RPC (Mar 24, 2012)

I hate when I can't sleep but I have never had my days mixed up like that. Good luck I hope you can stay awake today and feel better. Your hubby seems pretty nice building you all that stuff. See guys aren't always bad like some ladies like to think. LOL


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 24, 2012)

You are getting sleepy, sleepy...  Oh wait, it's day time!  You are feeling alive and awake and alert.  Your day will be full of energy and tonight you will sleep like a baby (every three hours you will wake up and want a bottle.)  tee hee.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 25, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> You are getting sleepy, sleepy...  Oh wait, it's day time!  You are feeling alive and awake and alert.  Your day will be full of energy and tonight you will sleep like a baby (every three hours you will wake up and want a bottle.)  tee hee.



Well since my "allergies" have turned into a rotten old stinkin cold, and I feel like crap, depending on what you are putting in those bottles, that might work.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey all.

Well, I managed to stay awake most of the day,even though I feel rotten.  I am sneezin, coughing, and with my incisions, that does NOT make a pleasant day.  So, I decided to let the goats out of their pens onto the pond bank, and I took a few pics.  So here are the "goats on the golf course" pics.



























I call this one "MOM!!!"





Our little Jack Russell, Spike, has to 'help' his daddy do everything...here he is helping to make sure the new milking stand is good and sturdy.  There was no coaching done here he did this all on his own.  It absolutely cracked me up and I was lucky enough to be sitting where I could snap his pic with the cell.




















Well I guess that will be enough for tonight.  Hope everybody had a great weekend, and hope you have a great week.

BJ

ETA:  My egg basket tonight


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

What great pictures. Thank you for sharing. Spike is too cute. It looks like he was also enjoying the sun.  I hope that the coughing and sneezing stop soon. Take care, and thank you for the updates and beautiful pictures.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 26, 2012)

What a lovely day!  Sorry you couldn't enjoy it more.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, you guys have a beautiful place!!  Thanks for the pictures, and it's good to see papa out there enjoying his animals!!

Hope you are feeling better soon.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 26, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> I hate when I can't sleep but I have never had my days mixed up like that. Good luck I hope you can stay awake today and feel better. *Your hubby seems pretty nice building you all that stuff. See guys aren't always bad like some ladies like to think. LOL*


I am married to the greatest man on earth.  No doubt in my mind, because in order to live with me he has to be.  I am NOT the easiest person to live with....sometimes I can't stand myself.  Especially when I don't feel good.  I think if the truth be told, a lot of us gals feel the same way about our guys, we just don't tell you too often cause we don't want it to go to your heads.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 26, 2012)

:bun  

Just talked to my SIL, Nephew is home from Afghanistan.  Got home Friday to New York, came home for 2 days with wife and kiddies, and had to be back on base this morning.  Has debriefing, meetings, medicals, etc. all this week, will be back home here on Friday night for 30 days before going back to New York base.  Wife and kids will be going to New York with him, but they will still only be about 3 hours from here, and they have their home here so they can spend weekends at home sometimes too.  Hope they leave him there on the New York base for a while.  This was his 3rd deployment, 2 to Iraq and 1 to Afghanistan, 1 year each.  I think that is enough.  I doubt it will be his last though, since he still has 6 years to go for his 20 years.  Oh well, for now...HE IS HOME AND SAFE.
His daughter was 7 days old when he left this time, and she was a year old Saturday.  She doesn't know him, and is very shy around him.  She follows her 3 year old brother around, and watches everything he does.  My SIL said that the baby just studied her brother all weekend as he was lovin on his dad, and had this look on her face like "Brother!! What are you doing with that strange guy."  

I am feeling a little better today, not sneezing and coughing so bad, but my stomach is very sore again, from doing all that.  Hope I didn't pull something that shouldn't be pulled this soon after surgery.

The wind is blowing so hard here today it is crazy.  Things keep falling and blowing outside, and the dogs are going nuts.  Every time a branch hits the house, or makes a noise they bark and run to see what is going on.  Good thing about this is, there is no way I can sleep today, so I should be back on track to sleep tonight.  

The baby goats don't like the wind.  They have been laying in the corner of the pen in the sun most of the day.  Temperature went from 80 on Friday to right now, hottest part of the day with bright sunshine it is 44 degrees.  Come to think of it, I don't much like it either.

Well, DH got the chick pen ready for meat birds over the weekend, so now we just have to wait for them to get here.  He started on my milking stand, has it about half way finished, just has to put the head stantions on it and we will be ready to go there.  Next he starts on the new kidding pens.  If you saw the pics I posted of Spike on the milk stand, right where that stand is sitting, in front of those big windows is where the kidding pens will be.  Two of them, about 4 X 8, side by side with an isle between them.  I will be able to have both on camera at same time.  

I checked Stephanie (the Nubian FF) out and she has a good large fist sized udder, and you can now see her teats from behind.  So she looks good for May 17 due date, I think.  Not showing too much in her belly yet, but does have a cute little bump.  She is a bottomless pit though.  YOu would swear she is starving to death ALL THE TIME.

I haven't gotten my hands on Dusty to see how her udder is coming along, she is bred for the same day.  I guess it is true what they say about room mates and their cycles. LOL
Dude had a VERY good day that day. LOL

Brandy has not come back into heat since she miscarried.  She is nubian/kiko cross, so I imagine she is probably a seasonal breeder so she may wait until next fall.  I am a little unhappy about that, but since she has had some trouble with her health, not all that unhappy.  When we got her, I was totally green and knew NOTHING about breeding goats, ages, etc.  The man we got her from is a customer of my DH, and has been a friend for a long time. (Since high school)  We trusted what he told us about her.  We knew she had a kid that had been on her for too long, and she was in bad condition, really run down when we took her.  At that time, we weren't looking to breed her soon, and figured we could take our time and build her up before breeding her.  He told us she was about a year and a half old.  He has about 60 goats, and has raised them for a long time.....but his record keeping is handled by his daughter, not him.  Last week I was talking to him, telling him that Brandy was not bred had miscarried etc, and he went and checked her records, and we discovered that she is not as old as he thought, he got her confused with another doe.  Any way, now he tells us that Brandy was one of three very young does that got into the buck pen and were bred way too early.  She was only 10 months old when she had her first kid, and the does all run on open pasture and the kid was left on her for almost 4 months.  
This makes her 6 months younger than we thought, and I think it may have a lot to do with why she has some health and conditioning problems, and why she miscarried this winter.  So waiting til next fall may be the best thing for her.

Our guineas haven't started laying that I can find.  The free range and go in at night, but I haven't seen any of them apart from the group, or hiding, or any of the things i would look for if they were laying.  This is their first spring, so I wish they would start to lay.
The chickens gave me 29 eggs on Saturday, and 24 on Sunday, so they are a little over half of them laying now, as we have 40 laying hens.  I am selling eggs right and left.

OK, I guess I have caught up on everything I wanted to post about, hope you are not all bored to death.  I do love to write my books.  

Hope all is well with everyone.

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 29, 2012)

Morning all.

Well, I have had a couple bad days.  I got really bad pains in the connection points of my mesh, and when I moved, I screamed.  I mean it was BAD.  The Dr. says some get it some don't and I am one of the unfortunate ones that did.  I have spent the last couple days sitting very still, with the heating pad on my belly, and highly doped up on pain pills.  I was reading and posting a little, so if I posted anything funky, sorry about that.   I am doing a little better now, but I kinda feel like a stalker is following me around, I am just waiting for it to strike again.  

I changed my avatar to a picture of Stephanie.  She is my nubie ff that is due the middle of May.  She is the one on the camera with Elsie and the kids.  She is low man on the totem pole in my herd.  She is such a sweet girl, she plays with Elsie's kids all the time, and they love her.  Their mom is not so sure.  She and Elsie tolerate each other, but that is about all.  I think she is going to be a great mom, and I am hoping a good milker.  We are going to start her on the stand, as soon as DH gets it done so she gets used to it.  She is really good already about being touched and handled, so she should be relatively easy to get acclimated.  I will write about Dusty at a later date, she is due on the same day.  

We are having a family party this weekend for my nephew's homecoming, and his daughter's first birthday.  I am hoping that I am up for it.  I am going if it is at all possible, even if I have to come home early.  I just wanna get my hands on him for a hug, and a little sugar time with the kidlet.  Her name is Piper and she is a doll.  After that, I will be content to come back to my recliner and become chair potato all over again. 

Guess that is all for now.  Later.

BJ


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm sorry that you are feeling bad. 

Recovery can be so long and painful.....and FRUSTRATING.  

Hang in there, and take it easy, you'll get there.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey all,

Just got back from welcome home/birthday party.  Had a good time, but too many people.  We didn't stay too long, just a couple hours.  Nephew looks good, is very glad to be home, and cannot keep his hands off his one year old daughter.  She is letting him hold her a bit now, but she still isn't sure who this guy is.  

My MIL is in the hospital, she is 92 years old and has a minor bowel blockage.  They put a tube down her throat on Friday, took it out this morning.  She is doing well, but at 92 it is a concern.  She doesn't drink enough.  I preach to her about it, my SIL preaches to her bout it and my DH yells at her about it...she drinks about 3-4 of those little juice glasses full of something in a day and thinks that is enough because "if I drink more than that all I get done is run to the bathroom".  They are starting her on liquid diet now and as soon as she gets to a regular diet with no problems, they will send her home.  She lives alone, is totally self sufficient, and does her own flower beds, cleans her 5 bedroom home like mine hasn't been cleaned in years.  I love her like mad.  She us only about 4'8 and is a little spitfire.

Weather stinks here.  Cold, rainy, nasty.  Goes right to your bones.  Hope it warms back up a little this week.  Doesn't have to go back up to 80, but a nice 55-60 would be greatly appreciated.

Hope all is well with everybody.  I am doing pretty good right now, so keep your fingers crossed for me that I continue.  I have much to do that I cannot do right now and it is very frustrating.  

Have a great week.

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 1, 2012)

So, I have to tell you a funny story.  I am sitting in the living room in my recliner, watching DH on camera as he feeds and puts the goats up for the night.  He makes his rounds of the hutches, looking in all of them for eggs as he puts the hay in.  When he gets into the pen with the kids, Elsie, and Stephanie, he sticks his head into the pen, and his butt is facing the camera.  He is totally oblivious to the drama that is unfolding behind his back.  Elijah decides that he doesn't want the little Zip chicken to stand on his stump any more, so he head butts Zip.  Zip flaps her wings, screams, and flies off the stump....right into Erin.  It scares the daylights out of Erin, and she jumps forward then faints dead away falling over like a rock.  Only thing is, when she jumped forward, she bumped into her mom, and startled her, and she stiffens up and almost falls over, bumping Elizabeth, who then follows her sister to the ground in her very own faint.  It looked like God was playing dominoes.  This all happened in the time it took my DH to get 2 eggs out of Stephanie's hutch, he pulls his head out, turns around and by that time, everybody is back on their feet, and he has no idea what just took place behind him.  I almost killed myself, laughing my poor belly into submission.  It was the absolute funniest thing I think I have ever seen.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 1, 2012)

That is funny!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh if only your camera had record on it.


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 2, 2012)

And he probably didn't believe you when you told him the story either.  LOL


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 3, 2012)

Good morning all.   ooops guess it is afternoon now.  Oh well.

So I just wanted to show you what my very talented little goats can do.
They can carry the egg basket for me.  The wind blew it into the pen, and before I could get it, this is what was happening












and look what my wonderful DH did for me this week while I sat around.











Mother in law is home from hospital, doing good.  I am feeling pretty good, starting to get out of the house a bit more and doing some more walking.  

We are leaving the goats out on the pond bank a couple hours every day now, and they love it.

Stephanie's udder is really growing.  Dusty's not so much, but they aren't due til May 17, so not concerned about it yet, she has baby bumps, and DH said he saw movement yesterday.  I haven't been spending enough time with them to see or feel anything though.

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


BJ


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 4, 2012)

stopping by to say hi


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 5, 2012)

They're ready to go easter-egg-hunting


----------



## elevan (Apr 5, 2012)

How cute!


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 6, 2012)

OK, so I should never be allowed away from home.  Yesterday, for the first time since my surgery, I went shopping.  I had to have groceries for Easter dinner, as my whole family is coming here.  Anyhow, my Aunt (who is more like a sister, and my best friend) and I went to town.  When she called me yesterday morning, she said she had seen an ad in the paper for an incubator that was on sale at TSC.  Well, we decided to stop on the way to the Sam's club since we had to go right by it.  The incubator was not what I wanted, but right there in the middle of the store was this whole great big sectioned off part filled with tubs that were filled with all kinds of little fuzzy things.  Little white fuzzy things, little yellow fuzzy things, and little black fuzzy things.  I love fuzzy things.  My mind says I must have fuzzy things.  My Aunt, who is also the world's worst enabler, says, you should get fuzzy things.  So, I came home with fuzzy things.  I came home with 10 Black Giant pullets, and 6 "mixed varieties" ducklings.  I sat them on the bar in their little boxes, and when DH got home, he started making coffee and I 'accidentally' bumped the boxes.  The bar started making all these funny cheeping sounds.  He just looked at me, shook his head, finished the coffee, and said OK, what do we need to do?  What did you get?  ROFL.  I love my husband.  So we fixed up the brooding pen, and in they went.  Oh those little black chicks are so cute.

I have no willpower!  I am really glad those bins weren't filled with baby goats.  Could have used a couple turkeys tho.  

Now, my question.  The brooding pen was originally gotten ready for our 25 meat chicks which will be here next Tuesday (17th).  Will the two week age difference be too much for the new babies when we get them, will we have to keep them separate from this group? I do love to complicate my life.

BJ


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 6, 2012)

> I have no willpower!  I am really glad those bins weren't filled with baby goats.


 I wnet to get 1 baby goat last night and brouhgt hime 2


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 6, 2012)

My meat chicks out grew the _free special chick_ that came with them pretty quick so I don't think you would have to worry about them.  I moved my meaties outside in a pen but did not want to put the special one out there cause I like to feed them differently so I ended up at TSC and came home with 6 pullets to go with it    Right now my meaties are probably 4 or 5 times bigger than the chick that came with them.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 7, 2012)

Happy Easter


----------



## RPC (Apr 8, 2012)

I hope you have a Happy Easter


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 8, 2012)

I like big fuzzy things with 4 legs and two ears.  I especially like it when they go Maaaa.   I  can't resist them.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 10, 2012)

Good morning all.

Hope everybody had a wonderful Easter weekend.  We had a blast.  Whole family was here, brother and his family and sister and hers.  Kids played with chicks, goat babies, and had a great time.  At one point, I looked out and they were shooting at (toward, weren't hitting them) my chickens with nerf bullets.  They looked like one of those arcade games were the ducks go back and forth.  The chickens were walking around in the drive way and the kids were standing on each side of the drive shooting.  When the 'bullets' would hit the ground, the chickens would run to see what they were.  It was really funny to watch.  The 'big' kids (guys) played golf most of the day.  We baked a chicken on the grill, and baked a ham on the other grill.  Made for easy cooking.  The goats spent the day resting and relaxing and watching all the fun.  

Stephanie's udder is really developing quickly now, and finally we can start to see a bit of growth on Dusty's.  I am going to try to get them clipped this week, and will take some pics when I do.   

Hubby had a short day at work yesterday, so he started on the kidding pens in the afternoon.  He is hoping to have them finished by the end of this week or next, depends on how much work he has.  

All the new chicks and ducklings are doing great.  They are usually on the camera site in the evening hours, after we turn it when the goats go to bed.  I love the little black chicks with their white fuzzy butts.  Our meat chicks get here next Tuesday.

I have to run to town today for meds, and it will be the first time I have driven since my surgery.  I would rather just stay home, but you know how it goes.  Usually DH can pick up meds for me, but is working in the other direction so I will make the half hour drive and come right back home.  Good first outing I guess, since it will be quick.

Guess that is all for now.  Have a great day.

BJ

Oh, and QM, I like those kinds of fuzzy thing also.  Am really looking forward to May 17th to see how many I get out of my two does that are due.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 10, 2012)

How nice!  I have lots of little fuzzy things too.  I have to bring more wooden boxes home from work today to house them all. I am think about ordering more.......


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 13, 2012)

Good morning all 

Well, I made it to town and back, and paid for it.  Have had a bad couple of days with pulling and owies.  Oh well, this too shall pass.  

Well, this is the weekend we have been dreading.  We are separating Elijah from Elsie and his sisters.  He has been getting to know Dude and his Dad Eli through the fence, and now he will be moving in with them.  He will have his own hutch at night, because I am a little afraid of putting him in with the big boys where he cannot get away from them, but other than that he will be sharing the field with them from now on.  Brandy, our doe that just will not get bred is going to be with them also for a while.  Dusty will be moving over into the doe pen with Stephanie and Elsie and the girls.  I will start separating Elsie and the two girls at night, and am going to try to milk Elsie in the morning.  Hopefully, she will wean them herself, but I won't mind if she lets Elizabeth especially nurse a little while longer.  Elizabeth is only about half the size of the other two kids.  Doing great now though, and growing good at last.  Stephanie and Dusty are both due on May 17th so it won't be that long until they will be going into kidding pens at night.  Of course, DH has to get them done first. LOL.  Until then they will be housed together at night in what was Elsie and the kids pen.  All this moving around is making me dizzy thinking about it.  While all of this is happening, I am also going to try and clip the two soon to be moms so I can get some pics of udders and girl parts to post.  Trying out that new milk stand for the first time.  DH is going to have to help a lot, since I still cannot lift, pull, or drag the goats around.  I will be so glad when all this healing gets done.

I have some questions that need clarifying for me.  We gave all the goats their CDT shots the 18th of December, when Elsie was 4 weeks from kidding.  Now Stephanie and Dusty are due to kid May 17th, and I just want to make sure I do this right.  In order to give their kids the protection, I should give these girls another dose, right?  Then do the kids at like 6 weeks old.  Also, we gave Elsie's kids their CDT shots at 6 weeks old after Mom had hers at 4 weeks before birth. (actually 6 weeks because she didn't go as soon as we figured she would).  They are now 10 weeks old, do they need another dose or are they covered til they get their shot next spring when we breed them?  Can you overdo the CDT?  I have read all the posts on this, and it just confused me more.  Also, they are due for a second round of Di-methox.  If they need CDT, should we do them while they are on the Di-meth or wait until they are done with this round?  Sheesh, I feel like a newbie here with all these questions.  Do you ever get all this figured out?

Thanks in advance for your responses, I sure hope I can figure this out before the end of the weekend. 

We pick up our meat chicks on Tuesday.  Am excited about that. 

Next weekend is our big Amish auction and festival that I have been waiting for.  They moved it back a week from when it was first scheduled.  I am really looking forward to it.  We always find neat stuff at this sale.  I can't wait.

Well, I need to get some paperwork done, and some bills paid.  I hate paperwork.  Hope you all have a wonderful day and weekend.  

Later

BJ


----------



## elevan (Apr 13, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> I have some questions that need clarifying for me.  We gave all the goats their CDT shots the 18th of December, when Elsie was 4 weeks from kidding.  Now Stephanie and Dusty are due to kid May 17th, and I just want to make sure I do this right.  In order to give their kids the protection, I should give these girls another dose, right?  Then do the kids at like 6 weeks old.  Also, we gave Elsie's kids their CDT shots at 6 weeks old after Mom had hers at 4 weeks before birth. (actually 6 weeks because she didn't go as soon as we figured she would).  They are now 10 weeks old, do they need another dose or are they covered til they get their shot next spring when we breed them?  Can you overdo the CDT?  I have read all the posts on this, and it just confused me more.  Also, they are due for a second round of Di-methox.  If they need CDT, should we do them while they are on the Di-meth or wait until they are done with this round?  Sheesh, I feel like a newbie here with all these questions.  Do you ever get all this figured out?


They have to get 2 doses (the kids must get 2 injections) 3 weeks apart.

The trick of giving the doe a dose prior to kidding (within 6 weeks of kidding) just allows you to stretch the kids first dose to 4-5 weeks of age...then you would redose at 7-8 weeks of age.  You kind of pushed the limit with when you gave the kids their first shot.

If you don't give the doe a dose prior to kidding (or it's more than 6 weeks before) then you have to give the kid their first at about 1 week old and again at 4 weeks.

You can certainly overdo the CDT if you give too many injections, but your goats are due now based on when you gave them their first round.

There is no reason to contradict the CDT and Di-Methox...meaning you may give them together if it makes it more convenient for you.  The Di-Methox is given orally.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks!  The kids had their first round of De-Methox, and it was orally.  It just makes it more convenient to do things on the weekends when DH is home because I still cannot hold or lift them, so I wanted to start the Di-Meth and also do the CDTs on the kids and the two soon to be moms while he could help.  Thanks again for the clarification.  I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi all.

It has been a few days since I posted, so thought I would catch you all up on what is going on here.

We got our 25 meat chicks today...cute little yellow fuzzy butts.

Our ducklings are growing so fast it is unbelievable.  We put them into a bigger pen, added a water basin, and they are wonderful fun to watch.  I love to see them take their little tiny wings and try to spread the water over their backs.  We put them in the shed where the new kidding pens are going, and there is a huge window where the sun shines in the afternoons.  They were having a ball this afternoon.

I sit on the election board for our voting district, and the judge of elections who was the only person with more seniority than me quit so I will be moving up to Judge of elections.  I have to run around tomorrow and collect some signatures to make it official, but it is a done thing.  Basically it means I get an extra 10 dollars pay for election day.  It is next Tuesday here in PA, and the day starts at 6am and usually it is close to midnight when we get the votes counted and all tucked in at the court house.  It is  long day, but I love it.  I get to see people that I only see one or two times a year....voting day.  I hope I am up to the task, I still get pretty tired pretty easily.  

Counting the days til the big Amish auction on Saturday.  The weather forecast does not look too promising.  I think we might get wet.  I am really hoping I can find a male guinea or two for my girls.

Speaking of guineas, I have a story to tell you.  
My sister and her DH were here this weekend again.  They came on Saturday morning and stayed until Sunday evening.  We spent most of the weekend fishing in the pond, and eating.  And eating while we were fishing....lol/

Anyway, while we were fishing, two of my lilac guinea hens decided that those worms on those hooks looked really good.  We fought with them all day on Saturday to keep them from catching the hooks as we were fishing.  Sunday morning, my sister had to take a nature call, and set her pole down in a hurry and forgot about the guinea problem.  Yup, you guessed it.  One of them grabbed her worm, tried to take off with it, pulled the pole over on herself and freaked out.  When she freaked, she got the hook stuck in her neck.  I made a grab for her and missed, at which point she pulled even harder and buried that hook completely through her neck.  I finally got hold of her, and pried the hook out of her.  Luckily, we bend the barbs down on our hooks because we catch and release a lot of our fish, but it still was very difficult to get out.  She bled a little, but I could not keep hold of her because she was fighting so hard to get away.  She went under the deck, and stayed hidden for a couple hours.  Later that day, she was back to eating and running with the rest of the flock. (for any of you that are star trek fans, we call our guinea flock the BORG, because they run as one, and I sometimes think that they, like the borg only have one brain among them).  She is fine, no worse for the wear, but I bet that she will think twice before jumping for worms in the air again.   oooor maybe not.

Because we had company all weekend, we didn't get the goats clipped, or the kidding pens done.  I am hoping to start on the clipping tomorrow afternoon after I get through running around.  I will take some pics when I do get them done, and will start Dusty and Stephanie's kidding thread updates.  They have a month to go today til due date.

I guess that is all for now...hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow.

Night

BJ


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 18, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> for any of you that are star trek fans, we call our guinea flock the BORG, because they run as one, and I sometimes think that they, like the borg only have one brain among them


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 18, 2012)

So true guineas are stoooopid


----------



## elevan (Apr 18, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> for any of you that are star trek fans, we call our guinea flock the BORG, because they run as one, and I *sometimes think that they, like the borg only have one brain among them*


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey everybody 


Well, we went to our Amish auction yesterday and didn't doo too badly.  We didn't break the bank, we didn't buy any goats, and we didn't come home empty handed.

I got 3 male guineas, pearls.  They are beautiful birds.  Right now they are locked in a cage in DH's work shop, watching the girls out through the window.  The weather here stinks, so as soon as it stops raining and snowing later in the week, we will put the cage outside during the day so they can watch them from there.  Will do this for a few days, then lock them in the chicken coop for a few days, and finally let them out.  This method seems to keep them from flying off, never to be seen again.  Although the way they are calling to the girls, they might stay anyway.  Not taking any chances, they were not cheap. I also bought 4 EE hens that have just started laying. (we had 3 eggs in the box when we got home).  Two of them are real dark copper colored, and two of them are light cream with brown and black head accents. Very nice looking birds.

I also bought an incubator.  Little Giant still air, no turner or fan kits, but with the price I paid for the incubator, I can afford to send for the other parts.  I paid $12.00 for it and it has never been out of the box, still had the original tape seals on it.  
Have it plugged in right now to check it out and it seems to be working fine.  So I think I did good.

I also came home with something I didn't really want.  I took pity on a lonely little black rabbit that was in a tiny box all by himself.  He is coal black, tiny and sweet.  Nobody wanted him, as they were selling mostly meat rabbits and/or pairs and he was single.  I paid $5.00 for him and he will be my 'token rabbit' for the farm. I will have some pics of some of the new family members, chicks, ducklings, and rabbits included in a few days.

Papaboid finished the two kidding pens today, and I will show you pics of them later in the week too.

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend, and to those of you who are expecting 12 inches of snow the next two days, STAY SAFE! and WARM!

BJ


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, snow in April! That's just crazy to me! Of course I live where we rarely see snow anyway, but snow in April that is just mind boggling to think about. Can't wait to see pics of your new farm members, especially those EE hens and that bunny. I hope you stay warm and safe yourself.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all.

Well, I have had quite a week so far.  Yesterday, I worked election from 6am until 11pm.  It was a very long day, but I enjoy it.  I am Judge of Elections in our Township, so I had to be present during all processes.  It pretty much turns into a reunion of people that you only get to see on election days.  

This morning, I got all my gear ready, and proceeded to clip three goats, and that was fun... NOT.  Brandy was pretty good, Dusty was a little difficult, and Stephanie was a real PITA.  But I got them done...or at least done enough to suit me.  I can now see udders, and at least tell what is happening back there.  

Tonight when we put everybody to bed, we moved them all into their new digs.  The kids went to bed separate from Elsie for the first time.  Elijah got his own hut in the big boy pen, and will join the big boys herd tomorrow for the first time.  The two little girls went into their normal bed, but Elsie didn't go with them.  She got her own hut, and seemed to be kind of relieved that she was gonna get a good night's sleep.  I am going to milk her tomorrow morning for the first time ever.  This should be interesting.  She is very mild mannered, but has not ever been milked.  Stephanie and Dusty are sleeping in their new kidding pens tonight for the first time.  They can see each other, and the camera is on them.  They seem to be settled down nicely.  They have 6 ducklings and a rabbit for stable mates.  My poor dh has now officially lost his work shop.  It has gone to the animals.  He is taking it quite well. 

I took pics of girly parts, new hens, ducklings, bunny and new guineas and will post as soon as I get them off my phone.  

I clipped Brandy too, just so I could get a better look at her.  She looks like she has baby bump, should be bred since she runs with the bucks all the time, but she has no udder at all, so only time will tell.  This doe just baffles me.  She is in good health, eats great, looks good, acts normal.  She just will not breed.  Actually, I still think she miscarried back in late January, but she hadn't developed any udder then yet so I am only going by a small amount of discharge she had for a couple days.  It had a bit of blood, but no substance.  If she was bred, it was early days.  Oh well, we love her and if she doesn't want to have kids, I guess that is up to her.  As long as she stays healthy that is really all I care about.

I spoke to a guy yesterday that has boer goats, and we are going to talk some more, but we may be swapping kids.  He would like a little Fainter blood to add to his lines, and I want to get a boer or boer X to mix with my Fainter to see if I can get some nice meat kids for our own freezer.  Could be interesting and fun to see what we can get.  He has some nice colors in his boers, and my tri-color fainter buck should add some interesting patterns too. 

So, tomorrow morning when the goats come out of their bedrooms, their herds will both have changed.  I plan on spending most of the day just observing and intervening if I need to til they get adjusted to the new dynamics.  

I think I have two hens now that are wanting to brood, so I may set them up tomorrow also in a brooding hutch.  I also may (if I get time) start my first incubator hatch.  I have about 3 dozen eggs ready to put under hens and or in incubator.  If I do both, at least I will have chicks the same age.  By the time they hatch if I set them now, the meat chicks and the black giants chicks should be big enough to come out of the brooder and I can start over with new babies.  I just love baby chicks.  I have some of the meat birds sold when they are ready to butcher, and the people I have promised them to might want to do another batch a little later, so I may get another batch to raise. I think this is going to be a very busy spring and summer.  I love it.

Well, I am very tired tonight, but it is the first time since my surgery that I am tired from actually doing something and I feel good about it.  I think I will call it a night.  Hopefully I will have those pics tomorrow.

Night all.

BJ


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 26, 2012)

It's fun to watch the new herd heirarchy form when you move them around....

Congrats on getting a lot accomplished.  That's the 'good' kind of tired.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds like you are healing up well and getting a lot accomplished!      Can't wait to hear how Elsie's first milking goes.   I will be in the same boat in a couple months with 2 girls that have never been milked and me who hasn't milked anything since I was 12 years old, it could be fun.        When are the does in the kidding pens due??  Do you have the camera streamed online so we can watch??


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 26, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are healing up well and getting a lot accomplished!      Can't wait to hear how Elsie's first milking goes.   I will be in the same boat in a couple months with 2 girls that have never been milked and me who hasn't milked anything since I was 12 years old, it could be fun.    * When are the does in the kidding pens due??  Do you have the camera streamed online so we can watch??*


They are both due May 17.  The camera link is in my signature.  Right now, the camera is on the goat enclosures during the day, and on the girls at night only.  Once we lock them in 24/7 it will be strictly on them before, during and for a few weeks after birth of kids.  Poor Elsie was on camera 24/7 for 49 days as we had just gotten her and didn't know her due date.  Hopefully we are better prepared and informed this time. 

The first milking went GREAT.  I haven't milked anything since I was about 12, and trust me that was a lot of years ago.  Elsie stood great for me for quite a while as I fumbled about getting my rhythm going. I got almost a quart of milk from her, and didn't milk her all the way out.  The kids (just the two girls) were very happy to find that mom still had breakfast for them.  I wanted to make sure that the first experience on the milking stand was enjoyable for both she and I, so as soon as I could tell she was getting uncomfortable, I left her down.  

Everybody survived the night in their new digs just fine.  Elijah (the boy kid) spent his first night alone and came out into the big boy herd this morning.  They were curious, did a little play head butting, but the big boys were both very gentle with him.  Brandy is still running with the boys, and she was a little more aggressive with him, but she is overall herd queen and like that with everyone.  She did play with him a bit, so I think everything is going to be fine there.

The does are a whole nuther story.  All three of the adults were headbutting, stomping feet, and yelling about the new arrangements.  They settled down after about an hour and at last check they are all eating together and getting along also.  The little girls could have cared less, all they were interested in was breakfast.

I took care of my milk, and tasted it just to make sure it tasted like I remembered, and that I still like it..................I DO!!  We drink a lot of milk, and I am very excited about this!  Cannot wait for DH to get home so he can taste it too.  If he likes it as much as I do, I may have to look into getting more than one 'dairy' goat.  Sounds like a good excuse to get more to me,....right?

Hope you all have a great day...I am going to download some pics from phone now and will work on getting some posted later in the day.

Later

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 26, 2012)

DH likes goat milk too!  All went pretty well with all the moving around today.  I didn't get a chance to download the pics though, so will try to get them up tomorrow.  

Night all.

BJ


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm glad you like the milk still.  Be a major bummer to go through all this and not like it.

I was too chicken to try it for years.  Then I had one of those "Mikey" moments.  "I like it, I really LIKE it."


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 28, 2012)

Good morning all.  (I think it is still morning)

Well, it has been a couple days since I promised pics, and I finally got them ready to go.  They are just cell phone pics, but ......

Oh, and as a disclaimer, my clippers suck and I need a new pair.  The clippings are rough at best and I finally gave up on Dusty (gray doe) because her hair is long, thick and she didn't like the clippers even a little bit.  So here goes.

Dusty girly parts







Dusty from above






Stephanie girly parts






Stephanie from above






New Hen (there are two just like this)






Ducklings






New male guineas






"Token Rabbit" BB






View from front porch






My Nephew and Elijah getting acquainted.






The pics from the top of both goats do not do justice to how big they are.  Stephanie is not fat on the sides, just little baby bump.  She is really deep from back to bottom of belly.  Dusty is kind of square.  
She is a real wide load from behind.  They are both due May 17.  

Hope you all have a great weekend.  Later

BJ


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 28, 2012)

Your kidding me! THAT'S elijah??? 
HE's such a big little fainter! Boy he's grown to be a little man!


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 28, 2012)

I know.  He is almost as tall as his mom.  He still gives kisses tho, and stands with his head on my shoulder if I sit on the 'jungle gym' where he can reach me.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 29, 2012)

Morning.  Update on milking....getting 2, 2-1/2 cups in the mornings from Elsie, a little more each day.  I really enjoy the milking, it is a peaceful, quiet time for her and me both.  

I set 24 chicken eggs in the incubator yesterday afternoon.  My broody hens both decided that they didn't feel like sitting, so I decided to fire up the bator.  

Going to SIL house for dinner, one nephew is here from Florida, and the nephew that just got back from Afghanistan is on his final weekend home before reporting for duty in New York, so we are having a family get together.  As usual, I am taking the pickled eggs.  I always get the egg dishes. Wonder why?

Have only lost 2 of the 25 meat chicks, and haven't lost any of the black giant chicks.  As you can see from the pic I posted, the ducks are going great.  

Guess that is all for this morning.  Have a great day.

Later 

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, it is 1am, and I cannot sleep, so I am going to write one of my 'book length posts'. 

 We went to my SIL's house for dinner, and had a great time.  We played cards and ate and had a really good visit with nephews, great nephew, and great niece.  My MIL was there, and she always makes me laugh.  After we came home, we fed everybody, and then walked over to the neighbor's house to see the new Peacock pen they finished today.  They did a great job.  The birds seem to really be settling in nicely.  Boy are they beautiful birds.  One is the traditional blue color and gorgeous, and the other is a black and white bird with the most gorgeous blue neck.  They are spectacular.  Anyway, on the way back across the field, I kind of stepped wrong and pulled my stomach muscles.  So now I HURT.  I am sitting here with the heating pad on my belly.  I gave up a couple minutes ago and took two pain pills, so if I type anything funky, you will know why. 

After we came home from there, we were sitting in the shed with the two soon to be mom does, and Papaboid says that he doesn't think Stephanie (the nubian FF) is going to make it all the way til the 17th.  She is really getting bigger and deeper by the day, and her ligs are still there and solid, but they are way down deep and hard to find.  I never saw a goat eat like this one.  Elsie ate a LOT when she was getting close, but Stephanie is making her look like a dieting diva.  She just doesn't stop.  I had been thinking she would only have one kid because she wasn't getting very wide, just deep.  I figured one and it would be a buck.  I am kind of changing my prediction.  I think she may have two.  She is bred to Dude, the tri-color, and I am really anxious to see what colors we come up with.  I think this has to be one of the most head-strong, stubborn goats I have ever dealt with.  She is loud, clumsy, and obnixious.  I love her. She was a bottle baby, raised by a teenager, and you can tell she never had any discipline at all.  She was also raised completely alone and was never around any other goats til she came to us.  She was spoiled rotten.  We have been working very hard to instill some 'respect for the humans' into her, but it is an uphill battle.  She charges doors and gates, steps on your feet, and in general bulls her way through life.  When she first got here, she had a really nasty habit of putting her feet up on you.  We have successfully stopped that for the most part, although she does occassionally forget.  My biggest concern with her is that she is so self centered that she may not be a good mom.  My hope is that by being in with Elsie and her kids for the last 4 months, she has learned from Elsie what it means to be a good mom.  She does play with the triplets and is very gentle with them, so I am
  I have been putting her on the milk stand every day so she gets used to it and me messing with her.  She is pretty good about letting me touch udder and ligs etc. so I am hoping she adapts to being milked easily. 

Dusty, on the other hand, just keeps getting wider and wider.  With all her mixed up genes, I am really looking forward to seeing what colors she produces also.  She is silver with black stockings, and is also bred to the tri-color, but we know nothing about what colors her parents were.  We know that her mom was Alpine/ND cross and her daddy was Angora/Fainter cross.  We don't know what any of them looked like.  I am getting really excited about these births. (I know I have typed those words before, LOL)  Her ligs are still strong, and she doesn't seem to be changing as fast physically as Stephanie.  She is getting really clingy towards me.  She will stand forever and just let me rub her back and sides.  When I stop, she nibbles on my arm or hand like 'hey Mom, don't stop'.  She is my sweet girl.  I love her personality.  She is calm, and quiet, and very eager to please.  She studies you when you talk to her like she is really trying to understand what you are saying.  Her udder is compact and round but she does have decent size teats, so I may try milking her after she kids.  Time will tell on that.  If I decide it will work , it means i will be hand milking 3 goats.  So far, I am really enjoying the milking, I hope my hands hold out.  Papaboid says if I decide it is too painful for my hands we can get a milking machine, but I enjoy it so for now we are gonna wait and see.

Chicks, ducklings, and rabbit all doing great.  We opened the cage tonight and left the new male guineas out into the chicken house with the rest, and tomorrow morning (or should say this morning) they will be allowed out to free range and get to be with their girls.  I am looking forward to seeing them pair up.  Sold 11 dozen eggs in the last 3 days, and have a single order for 10 dozen by the end of May.  She wants me to start saving them for her soon because she is going to be using them all for hard boiled applications and wants to be able to peel them easier.  I think I will start about the middle of the month setting her back a dozen a day.

The bator is holding temp really well, and they should hatch around the 19th.  With goats due the 17th, and eggs the 19th, it is going to be a very busy month.  My sister's birthday is the 16th, and she is hoping that Stephanie has her kids on that day.  Stephanie's kids will have names that begin with S, so she wants me to name a doe Sherry after her if we get one. 

OK, well the pain pills are starting to kick in, and I think I might be able to sleep now.  I hope you all have a great day.  

Later

BJ


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 30, 2012)

Love the pics.  

I have a doe that I swear listens / understands me, like your girl.  Some just think, "FOOD", but Penny seems to want to know what I'm saying.

eta: good luck w/ your birthings.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 3, 2012)

Good morning all.

Well, not much new to tell here, Stephanie and Dusty both doing great, getting bigger by the minute.  Stephanie had a tiny bit of discharge yesterday, thinking plug.  Putting them in kidding pens at night on camera and checking on them often during the day.  It will be a miracle if Stephanie has babies that do not come out black and blue.  She is such a bull in a china shop.  She came out of her pen this morning and tripped over the door stop and went down to her knees.  She jumps on the fence, plays on the 'jungle gym' and in general seems to have no idea that she is pregnant and should be careful.  Dusty on the other hand seems to think she is delicate. LOL  She is dainty anyway and seems to be very aware of her condition.  I just love the differences in all the goats.  
Will try to get updated pics when it brightens up a bit, but is really rainy and dreary here today.

Milking Elsie still going great, and she is getting more patient with being on the stand a little longer each day.  

Finished second round of Di-Meth for kids last night, glad that is over....Egads they hate that stuff.

Eggs in bator doing good, bator holding temp perfectly.  I think I will try to candle them tonight.

Hope everybody has a wonderful day.

Later 

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid (May 7, 2012)

Good morning everybody.

10 days to go, but I don't think Stephanie is going to make it that long.  She has ligs, but they are way down deep, and very soft.  She is having discharge, and is sunken in on her sides.  Her udder is getting tighter every day but still has a ways to go before 'boom'.  Her girly parts are really puffy and I had to laugh at her this morning.  For any of you females with uummm shall we say weak bladders, you will be able to relate.  She stuck her head in the hay rack, and it made her sneeze.  She sneezed 3 times, and each time she did, she immediately semi squatted and peed about 3 dribbles.  

Dusty has just a tiny speck of white discharge this morning, but her ligs are still strong and her udder hasn't started to get tighter yet. 

They are both eating like pigs, you would think they are starving.  Here are some pics I snapped this morning, not very good, but just an idea of udders and such.  And for added enjoyment, some fuzzy butts.

Stephanie Girly parts











Dusty Girly parts










Fuzzy Butts





Tomorrow morning I am getting my hair cut short for the summer.  I cannot wait, it is driving me crazy. (Short trip)  

Hope everybody has a great day.

Later

BJ


----------



## marlowmanor (May 7, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Good morning everybody.
> 
> 10 days to go, but I don't think Stephanie is going to make it that long.  She has ligs, but they are way down deep, and very soft.  She is having discharge, and is sunken in on her sides.  Her udder is getting tighter every day but still has a ways to go before 'boom'.  Her girly parts are really puffy and I had to laugh at her this morning.  For any of you females with uummm shall we say weak bladders, you will be able to relate.  She stuck her head in the hay rack, and it made her sneeze.  She sneezed 3 times, and each time she did, she immediately semi squatted and peed about 3 dribbles.
> 
> ...


The girls are looking good.  I'm guessing Dusty is going to get her udder the day she kids since she doesn't have much going on yet. I've been wanting to get my hair cut too. Mine is at shoulder length right now but I am getting tired of pulling it up all the time because of the heat. I've been thinking of getting it cut chin length in a bob, or going back to my pixie cut I did when I was pregnant with my last son. I just haven't gotten DH to take me yet on our weekend outings. Maybe I'll get it done this week.  I have a coupon for Great Clips and I want to use it.


----------



## daisychick (May 7, 2012)

Stephanie looks like she will go soon.  Her udder looks pretty good.   I have 30 days to wait on my first doe to be due.   The fuzzy butts look like they are growing lots of feathers.  They are always so cute/ugly when they are half feathers half fuzz.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 9, 2012)

Hi all.

Stephanie's udder almost doubled overnight and is getting tighter by the minute.  Still not 'boom' but getting there.  She has quite a bit of discharge, a stringy kind of stuff.  It looks different than Elsie's did, but still looks normal to me. Her ligs are coming and going, but haven't gone completely away yet.  She is breathing a little heavy when she exerts herself at all, and she thinks she is starving to death.  I think she is getting close.  I don't think she is going to make it to her due date of 17th.  She is out in the field with the others, but I am keeping a close eye on her and she is on camera in her kidding pen at night.  

Dusty still has pretty strong ligs, even tho she has sunk in around her hips and the baby(ies) have dropped some.  I think she is going to go to at least her due date of 17th.

I will try to make sure they are on camera when they go   I will try to let you know on here if I have any notice at all.  Keep an eye out.

Later

BJ


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (May 9, 2012)

That mamboid is SUCH an enabler.

(pass the popcorn, I love cam links!)


----------



## Mamaboid (May 13, 2012)

Hey Everybody 

Well, it has been an interesting and busy few days around here.  First off, no babies yet, but we are definitely getting closer.  Stephanie's ligs are very mushy and barely there, her udder is getting tighter all the time, but I think she still probably has a couple days yet.  Dusty is progressing slower.  Her ligs are a little softer and deeper, but still pretty strong.  Her udder is still not progressing, but I don't think it has gotten smaller.  I still don't know what that is all about.  

We had  *3 (count them 3)* hens go broody this weekend and they are now sitting on a total of 18 eggs.  I candled my bator eggs tonight, and it only looks like 6 of the 24 are not viable, so have high hopes there.  

We moved the ducklings out of the shed and onto the pond bank in their pen.  They will be able to see the chickens and their surroundings and get oriented to the pond, and then in a few days, we will let them out onto the pond.  They are loving it.  

We painted all weekend.  We painted our shutters on the house.  They were supposed to be a barn or brick red, but the paint didn't dry the color we thought it would, so we have really pretty, really bright, fire engine red shutters.  Not what I wanted, exactly, but they are clean and fresh and growing on me.  My husband is a small one man contractor and small job builder.  We have a kind of 'resort' town that is real close to us.  He does a lot of work for 'the rich people'.  They throw a lot of good stuff on the dump.....unless DH gets there first.  Last fall, he brought home a porch set, 4 chairs, a table, two umbrellas, a bench, and two little end table like things.  All wrought iron.  They were perfectly sound and in really good shape, just needed a coat of paint.  Well.....they are now fire engine red also.  The bench is really pretty.  Has a vine and flowers on the back and arms.  I am going to detail them.  Will post pics of em when I get done with it.  

We lost a guinea on Friday.  Have no idea what happened.  We found her, still warm, laying right at the entrance to the chicken coop.  She didn't seem to be thin or sickly, couldn't find any injuries on her, and she hadn't been acting off.  The only thing I can think is that either she was the one that got the hook in her throat and infection killed her after all this time, or she was injured somehow inside and tried to get home.  All the other birds are fine, so who knows.        I am down to only two lavendars left now, may have to fix that.  

The 'chicklets' both the black giants and the meat whites are growing like crazy.  The blacks are completely feathered out now, and I am going to put them into the big coop this week.  

Even though I am not a 'mother', I have lots of nephews and nieces.  Two of my nephews and one niece have at one time or another lived with us for extended periods of time.  They called and wished me happy mother's day, and that made my weekend.  The oldest nephew is coming to stay with us next weekend and is going to help DH put up some more goat fencing.  I am looking forward to that.  

Hope everybody had a wonderful Mother's Day, and hope you have a great week.  Keep checking the camera, and I will try to give notice of births before they happen so you can see the camera.  RTG is right, I am definitely an enabler.   

Later,

BJ


----------



## elevan (May 13, 2012)

I'm sorry about your guinea.  

You definitely gotta love the chickens when they go broody when you have the incubator full!


----------



## Mamaboid (May 14, 2012)

Steph is doing a lot of talking to her side, pawing her bedding, and rubbing the walls this morning.  I had a migraine earlier and am just now getting around to go down, but have been watching her on camera.  Will update as needed.


----------



## daisychick (May 14, 2012)

Watching


----------



## autumnprairie (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (May 14, 2012)

It is a miserable day here, raining cats and dogs, so I decided to keep the girls in their pens.  They seem to be content with it.  Overnight, Dusty's ligs caught up with Stephanie's and her udder actually got a tiny bit BIGGER.  Finally, the right direction.  Still feeling and seeing quite a bit of baby movement in Dusty, not so much in Steph.  Just an occasional bump.  I still think Steph is going to go first, but Dusty is making a race of it.  It is supposed to rain here all day today and all day tomorrow.  When it does that, depending on how hard it rains, we sometimes get some flooding. (Hence our farm name)  If it gets really bad, the shed where the girls are floods.  So pray for slow, less than 2  inches of rain for us and the girls....otherwise, these kids are gonna be born in my sun room in the house.  My house is sometimes as dirty as a barn, lol, but I really don't want to use it as such.

Have a good day, will check in later.

BJ


----------



## marlowmanor (May 14, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> It is a miserable day here, raining cats and dogs, so I decided to keep the girls in their pens.  They seem to be content with it.  Overnight, Dusty's ligs caught up with Stephanie's and her udder actually got a tiny bit BIGGER.  Finally, the right direction.  Still feeling and seeing quite a bit of baby movement in Dusty, not so much in Steph.  Just an occasional bump.  I still think Steph is going to go first, but Dusty is making a race of it.  It is supposed to rain here all day today and all day tomorrow.  When it does that, depending on how hard it rains, we sometimes get some flooding. (Hence our farm name)  If it gets really bad, the shed where the girls are floods.  So pray for slow, less than 2  inches of rain for us and the girls....otherwise, these kids are gonna be born in my sun room in the house.  My house is sometimes as dirty as a barn, lol, but I really don't want to use it as such.
> 
> Have a good day, will check in later.
> 
> BJ


You must be getting the same system we are dealing with right now. They are calling for rain all the way through Tuesday for us. It rained most of the day yesterday and has been raining all day so far today. Rain, rain and more rain for us! Hopefully you don't get much rain your way.  Only positive about the rain here is I just planted the garden Saturday and with the rain I won't have to water it for a while. Hopefully it doesn't flood our garden with too much rain. It's been pouring rain here.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 14, 2012)

Nothing new to report on the girls.  Snapped this picture yesterday morning.  Is this a beautiful work of nature or what?  Perfection.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 15, 2012)

1am and I am sitting with the girls in the kidding pens.  Stephanie is having hat I think are BH contractions, don't think it is true labor, but gonna wait a while and see.  Will update if needed.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 15, 2012)

OK, we have BOOM!!  On DUSTY, not Steph.  Between 10am and now, her udder has doubled, she is trying to paw her way to China, and cannot lay still.  All bets are off as to who will go first now.


----------



## daisychick (May 15, 2012)

They are sure going to keep you guessing aren't they!!???   What if they both kid in the same day, wouldn't that be funny.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 15, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> They are sure going to keep you guessing aren't they!!???   What if they both kid in the same day, wouldn't that be funny.


They are both due on the same day.  They were bred about an hour apart.  Dude had a really good day back in December.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 15, 2012)

Steph is lying down with her back leg out a little differently than before...hmmm...maybe soon?


----------



## daisychick (May 15, 2012)

I'm voting on Dusty going first.   Her belly is so low, or at least it looks that way on camera.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 15, 2012)

Watch them both go at the same time...LOL


----------



## elevan (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (May 16, 2012)

After another basically sleepless night, I have a feeling it is going to be a very busy day.  I predict that both girls will go today or during the night tonight.  I am by myself today, so I hope they at least don't go at the same time.  

Have a wonderful day.

BJ


----------



## daisychick (May 16, 2012)

I hope they at least give you a few minutes to gather yourself between deliveries.    Come on girls give Mamaboid easy deliveries and NO problems today.  But we would like to see babies.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 16, 2012)

My Lulu and my Dora both went the same day.  About 3 hours apart.  I was totally exhausted by the end of the day.  At least it was on a Saturday afternoon.  They started about 1:00 pm and 3:00 pm.  It could have been 6:00 and 9:00 pm.  

Good luck, lots of healthy babies to you!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## bonbean01 (May 16, 2012)

No way Steph can hold out much longer...I just know she's waiting for me to leave and go make lunch and clean up my kitchen...LOL...I'll be back!

Hope all goes well


----------



## daisychick (May 17, 2012)

Sooooo are we going to have some babies today??      Is today day 150 for them?


----------



## Mamaboid (May 17, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Sooooo are we going to have some babies today??      Is today day 150 for them?


Yup, today is 150.  Will we have babies??? I think ..................................
Maybe Dusty.  Steph still has ligs but is having some discharge more than yesterday.  Dusty has no discharge, but also NO ligs.  Both are a little off their feed, eating hay but spilling and pawing through their goat chow.  Both are drinking like they cannot get enough water, pawing their bedding and both are making the 'I am so fat I cannot reach my ear' squeak when they scratch, stand up or lay down.  I had an appointment this morning to take our cat to be fixed, but had to cancel because I just knew if I went, it would be when the goats decided to both have the kids.  So the cat got a 2 week reprieve.  If he doesn't stop spraying, he may not live long enough to get fixed.

Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 17, 2012)

Dusty has started to push.  Not serious yet but getting there.


----------



## daisychick (May 17, 2012)

I'm watching


----------



## marlowmanor (May 17, 2012)

I'm watching.  For some reason you have a "chipmunk" voice on my speakers! Not sure if it is something with the program or my computer. It's entertaining though!


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 17, 2012)

Hmmmm I'm watching too.  No noise on my computer.  But I do see Eore the donkey.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 17, 2012)

I see a hoof.

DonnaBelle


----------



## daisychick (May 17, 2012)

Baby out!  Yeah!


----------



## bonbean01 (May 17, 2012)

Can't believe I missed it!!!!!  Have been watching on and off for days now...but YAY for Dusty!!!!  I was so sure Steph was going yesterday...glad I didn't make any bets...


----------



## daisychick (May 17, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Can't believe I missed it!!!!!  Have been watching on and off for days now...but YAY for Dusty!!!!  I was so sure Steph was going yesterday...glad I didn't make any bets...


I think she recorded it, over on the right of the viewing screen look for the thing that says "Dusty's Birth"


----------



## bonbean01 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Daisy!  I'll check it out...and you were right...Dusty went first!!!  Good call


----------



## Mamaboid (May 17, 2012)

First off, sorry bout the sound, do not know what is going on with it.  Ok, now for the good stuff.  We have a 6 pound buckling, doing great.  Mom getting rid of afterbirth as we speak.  He had trouble coming out, I really had to pull.  Huge baby for this little mama.  No name for him yet, but cord has been dipped and he is nursing good.  More later as I think probably Steph will go in the early morning hours.

BJ


----------



## bonbean01 (May 17, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!  Great job by you and Dusty  Beautiful!!!

Thanks Daisy..it worked for me and I got to see the birth!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 18, 2012)

congrats


----------



## Mamaboid (May 20, 2012)

Finally, we have boom and no ligs on Steph today.  My guess is sometime in the next few hours.  Of course, I said that 3 days ago too, so what do I know.


----------



## marlowmanor (May 20, 2012)

Any updates on Miss Stephanie? I just checked in on her and saw a black something in the middle of the pen. Not sure what it is, but she still looks preggo so I assume it is not a kid.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 20, 2012)

I'm checking on and off too...she is such a pretty girl and I hope she kids soon with no problems!  We lost nights and nights of sleep with one of our ewes that we were sure was going to lamb very soon...she was the last one...LOLOLOL.  

The black thing I believe is a feed bucket...that would be one funny looking kid


----------



## Mamaboid (May 21, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Any updates on Miss Stephanie? I just checked in on her and saw a black something in the middle of the pen. Not sure what it is, but she still looks preggo so I assume it is not a kid.


Nope, it is her dish, which she insists belongs right in the middle of her pen, upside down.  She is being a real drama mama, and I am ready to bean her one. LOL

My sister is having her knee replaced tomorrow, and I have to be at the hospital with her all day...any bets?


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep, that would be when she'd go.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 21, 2012)

You have to be at the hospital for your sister's knee replacement....yup...that sounds about right for her to wait for that...really wish I lived closer to you and I'd come sit with her!!!

Hope the surgery on your sister goes well and hope you share how that goes...my Dad needs both his knees done and he's being stubborn about it...if I can give him a good report (from someone I know...hey..(.feel like some of you are my family...LOL) he may agree to having at least one done.

Come on Steph...kid NOW!!!!  Truly do wish I was close enough to come over to watch her and help if needed...she's such a pretty one

Sending good wishes and prayers for you Sister's surgery


----------



## Mamaboid (May 21, 2012)

Steph is in early labor.  will update as I can.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)




----------



## ILuvSheep (May 21, 2012)

Lol, I read your statement  ' AND GO TO ALASKA ' and couldn't help but laugh. Don't know why, guess its cause when I think of someone wanting to come here I think of a fat dude with an uptight wife both wearing Florida clothes wanting to see a bear and pet a moose. XD 

Me love AK, despite the stupid people in it... But then again, AK is a pretty good spot to live in people are pretty nice..just cross of the 5% that aren't


Hope Steph has quads  XD But I'm gonna guess she has twins (stalked it for a little bit ^^)


----------



## bonbean01 (May 21, 2012)

Poor Steph...she must be so uncomfortable right now and thinking she has aliens growing in her...earlier I saw her talk to both sides of her, so pretty sure she is going to have at least twins!

So tired and have to get up early tomorrow, but just can't stop watching and hoping she has her kids without any problems!


----------



## Mamaboid (May 22, 2012)

This goat is gonna be the death of me, I swear.  She is obviously uncomfortable, is doing everything to show that she is ready, but has not had any strong or organized contractions.  She is coughing, I think just because she is so fat she cannot get her breath right, and right in the middle of all that, she stops to eat some hay.....sheeesh


----------



## marlowmanor (May 22, 2012)

How long overdue can a goat go?  Dusty obviously got the memo about when her due date was but Stephanie must not have!  I do think Stephanie will have twins though.


----------



## daisychick (May 23, 2012)

Stopping by to say Hi    and to check on Stephanie and see if you have any babies from her yet.   I hope your sister's surgery went well.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 24, 2012)

Hey everybody 

Well, it has been an interesting few days. First off, still no babies from Stephanie.  I am beginning to think we may have miscalculated her due date by one heat cycle and she isn't going to have them for another couple weeks.  It is the only thing I can figure.  We know she and Dusty were bred on the same day, but if it didn't take and she came back into heat the next cycle, that would mean she would be 3 weeks behind Dusty or so, and at this point I am totally confuzzled as to what else could be going on.  She has ligs that are coming and going, have been what I thought was totally gone 3 times now, and her udder is HUGE, but it is not tight.  She had discharge on Tuesday, but it looked more like plug than the stuff they have during labor.  I thought earlier that she may only have one, but if she is not due for another couple weeks like I am now thinking, she might have 2 or 3 in there cause she just keeps getting bigger.  I guess one thing is for sure.  She will have them when she is ready.  She is uncomfortable, but not in any kind of active labor.  Has had some minor contractions, but my guess now is that they were Braxton.  The kid(s) are still very active, so she isn't in any trouble.  

OK, now for my Sister's operation.  Let me tell you, this has been a comedy of errors and if it wasn't for the fact that my Mama brought me up to be a polite person, there would have been an uprising at that stupid hospital.  First off, they sent her back from what they readily and repeatedly are telling her is THE most painful surgery there is....with NO pain meds ordered.  So her surgery was over at 2:30pm, and she laid until after 6pm until they got any pain meds on board.  By that time, it was so out of control that the morphine didn't even touch it, so it took another hour to get something stronger and by the time they FINALLY got her pain from what she told them was a 50 on a scale of 1 to 10 down to a 10 it was 11pm that night.  It was not until yesterday morning when they finally put the pain pump on her that she got some real relief.  Then, they take her to therapy yesterday afternoon at 2pm with her pain pump, tell her to use the button when she needs it during therapy, and after it didn't do a thing for her all during therapy, and until 4 pm her pain was right back up there again, they FINALLY investigated and discovered that her pump battery was dead and she was not getting any meds when she pushed the button.  So they decided to override the pain pump so they could get it working and give her a shot of pain meds directly into the IV and discovered that her IV sight was blown.  They discovered this when the pain meds hit her hand with no dilution and her hand instantly burned like it was on fire, and swelled almost twice it's normal size within just a minute or so.  At this point, my Mama's politeness training went out the window and the _itch on wheels came out in me, and within a little bit, the surgeon was in the room, her meds were fixed, there were apologies made and I didn't make em, and things started to get straightened out.  I spent the night, and just got home a bit ago, and she is having a MUCH better day today.  I, on the other hand, am EXHAUSTED!!  

In the middle of all this, between hospital visits, things around the farm have been a little crazy.  Our schedules of course are all shot to heck, we have been on Stephanie watch, Dusty had her little guy who we have named Dandy, we had to put one of our guineas down because we found her in the middle of the field dragging her insides. Dandy isn't drinking enough so we had to milk Dusty off a bit, and that was a REAL trip.  It did answer one question for me though......NO I am NOT going to milk her.  Her udder is round like a melon, and her teats while large enough are placed really badly up under her legs, and she is having NONE of anybody messing with them.  Just getting enough out to take the pressure off her is almost impossible.  We end up holding one hind leg up in the air so she cannot kick and jump around, and it is almost more than two people can do.  Specially when one of them is still not supposed to be lifting or pulling anything more than 25 pounds.  We also had 10 chicks hatch from the bator, and all of them are doing great.  Our 10 black giant chicks went over into adult population and are now free ranging with the big girls, and the 23 meat birds are doing good and will go over next week.  We have 3 broodies sitting on 18 or 20 eggs, and they are half way through and sitting tight.  I intended to get some turkey poults from our local ag store, but the time got away from me and the order date came and went without me ordering so I think I will let that go for now.  The ducklings are out and free ranging and swimming on the pond and doing good. 

So, I think I am going to find my recliner chair, hit the remote button, catch up on some TV, and probably sleep a good share of the day with one eye on Stephanie's camera.  If I get the ambition later, I may actually fix me a meal.  Which is a whole nuther thing about that stupid hospital that is unsatisfactory....trying to get something to eat.

Will update on Stephanie IF anything ever happens.  Hope you are all having a wonderful week.

Later

BJ

ETA:  As soon as I catch up a bit, I will get some pics of Dandy on here.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 25, 2012)

Well we figured out the secret with Steph.  Everybody go away and let her alone, the camera shuts off on its own, and bingo.  10 pounds on the nose little Sherry D is born all by her little self.  Pics to follow tomorrow.  Mom and baby doing great.


----------



## Roll farms (May 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## elevan (May 25, 2012)

She just wanted a bit of privacy


----------



## bonbean01 (May 25, 2012)

Yay for Steph!!!!  Em is right...probably wanted some privacy!  Glad she did well and can't wait to see pics


----------



## Mamaboid (May 25, 2012)

Camera is back up, Sherry and Steph on cam.  I am going to bed to actually sleep for the first time in 4 nights .  No goat watch, no hospital.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey all 

It has been a few days since I was on here, it has been a bit crazy.  I have been staying with my sister to help with her therapy and recovery.  She is doing great, but I sure hope I never have to have a knee replaced.  Quite a bit of pain, and a lot of work.  I finally got a few pics of the new kids, Dandy D and Sherry D.  Both are Dude's kids so they get the D after their names.  Dandy is blue eyed, silver gray like his mom with beautiful markings and solid, long white floppy ears.  Sherry is just flat out the most beautiful color I have ever seen.  Such a deep brown, solid, long ears and spots. Moms and kids are doing great.  The kids play together and it is so much fun to watch.  

We have had a rash of chick deaths from the meat chicks and the black giants.  They are the same age that I lost the bunch out of my first batch of chicks I bought.  I think from now on, I will raise all my own, since they seem to be a whole lot hardier.  We have 10 out of the 10 that hatched 2 weeks ago.  I have 3 sitting hens, on a total of about 20 eggs.  I found two little yellow fuzzy butts this morning and a whole lot of peeping going on under those wings.  Can't wait to see what we get.  

We lost the duck that had the funky beak, but the other 5 are doing great, and we have a beautiful big duck that has been visiting us for the last 3 years on a regular basis.  Every morning, when we go out to let the ducks out of their pen, he is sitting beside the door waiting for them to come out and play.  It is really neat.

The camera link has been giving me fits, and I have to rework it, so it will be back up sometime later today or tomorrow.

Here are a few pics just from cell phone, but you can get the idea.

Dandy 











Sherry










Ducks





Visiting Duck that waits for the kids to come out and play every day.





Elsie and her girls, Elizabeth and Erin.  Look how big we are.





Dude and Eli.  Eli is almost as big as Dude.





Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

Later,

BJ


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 3, 2012)

Everyone is looking great!   

I hope your sister recovers well.  Knee replacements are a serious thing.  I did some design work for some replacement knees a few years ago.  I decided I never want to have anything replaced!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 4, 2012)

Morning everybody.

Here are some more pics we took yesterday.

Dusty and Dandy





Stephanie and Sherry





New Fuzzy Butts hatched over weekend.  We ended up with 11.






Camera link is back up and on the enclosures again.  Steph, Dusty and kids in first one, Elsie and girls in second, and Brandy and Bucks in far one.

We started on a new goat hutch yesterday.  It is gonna be funky looking, we used an old satelite dish for the roof.  We don't throw NUTTIN away here. 

Hope everybody is having a great day.

Later

BJ


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2012)

Ah...look at all the cute babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2012)

Very nice pictures, love them.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 5, 2012)

Love Sherry's coloring     Dandy and Dusty have the prettiest shade of gray, it is amazing how similar they look.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey all.

Well, I got a new goat today.  She is a Mini Nubian and very sweet.  Pretty coloring.  Red with black hairs through out her coat.  She has horns and a sweet looking face that ya just wanna hug on.  I bought her from a fellow BYHer and here is the link to a pic of her.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=19379&p=1

I also got 3 Narragansett turkey poults, and 7 Narragansett hatching eggs which I set in the bator this afternoon at 5pm.  Wish me luck with them.  This is my first foray into turkeys.

Steph and Dusty and the kids are doing great and are on camera during the day.  I shut it off at night as they are still going into the kidding pens at night and it would mean moving the camera back and forth.

My hen hatched chicks are a week old and all are doing great.

My bator hatched chicks are 3 weeks old and all are doing great.

My white meat birds and black giants have finally stopped dying and all of the survivors are doing good now.  Still not sure what it was that killed them.  They had no symptoms until they were almost gone.  I have 11 out of the 25 white ones left, and 6 out of 10 of the black ones.  I don't think I will be buying anymore chicks for a while.  I have much better luck with my own.

My sister is doing good with her new Knee.  She had a lot of pain at first, but is doing well with her therapy, walking with walker, and making good progress.  She says to thank all of you that wished her well.

Ducks doing good, being brats and not coming in off the pond at night to go in pen.  They stay right in the middle and quack at me.  Wanna give em a 

Guess that is all for now, hope everybody had a great weekend and has a wonderful week.

Later

BJ


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 10, 2012)

Love all the photos!!!!  Can't help but comment on PapaBoid's facial expression with that sweet little goat in his arms...just like my hubby with a baby lamb...these tough guy types just melt and it makes me go all awwwwwwwwwwwwwww inside


----------



## noriko (Jun 10, 2012)

It was very nice meeting you today. I hope they figured out who is the boss by now.  Good luck with Narragansett Turkey poults. Narragansett Turkeys are very friendly birds and follow you everywhere you go. You will love them. Please let me know how everything goes with Turkey hatching eggs. Feel free to ask me if you have any questions or problems.

Thanks, Noriko



			
				Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Hey all.
> 
> Well, I got a new goat today.  She is a Mini Nubian and very sweet.  Pretty coloring.  Red with black hairs through out her coat.  She has horns and a sweet looking face that ya just wanna hug on.  I bought her from a fellow BYHer and here is the link to a pic of her.
> 
> ...


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 10, 2012)

what a cutie


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 11, 2012)

I got Narragansett turkeys this year and I love them.  Very personable with wonderful personalities.  

Enjoy your new goat!

We lost a lot of meaties this year, mostly due to heat.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 11, 2012)

You cannot go wrong with turkeys. I love mine! My big Tom is such a sweetie. He actually comes up to our porch to talk to us through the French doors.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey all 

Been gone a while, just wanted to check in and say hi.  Been crazy busy with sister, raising chicks, baby goats, turkeys, and family visits from other states.  Hope to get back to being around regularly soon.  Til then hope everybody is having a great summer.

BJ


----------



## elevan (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad things are going well, if busy!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 8, 2012)

glad you stopped by  missed hearing from ya


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 25, 2012)

Was just thinking about you today. I've missed you!  Hope everything is well up your way.


----------



## Mamaboid (Oct 5, 2012)

Good Morning everybody  

I haven't been on here in months, so just wanted to say hey to all.  It has been a very busy summer.  My sister had both of her knees replaced, so I spent a great deal of my summer at her place staying and helping her out.  She is doing well and coming along nicely with them.  Other than that, the biggest thing that has been happening around here is the stupid predators we have been dealing with all summer.  We have a pack of coyotes, a bobcat, a family of red tail hawks, an eagle, and a red fox from hell.  Since June we have lost over 40 chickens.  The worst offender is this stupid fox.  He has been seen several times chasing our chickens, but he is smart.  He never shows himself when we are home where we can get our hands on a gun, he waits I swear til he sees our car leave the drive.  His time on earth is limited, he will mess up.  I call him the dead fox walking.  

We have a flock of wild turkeys that have insinuated themselves into my flock.  It is funny to look out in the field and see chickens, ducks, guineas, my tame turkeys, and 4 great big wild tom turkeys.  They show up every morning when I let the birds out, and stay here most of the day with them.  They are relatively tame, don't run when we go out unless we get right up close to them.  

The goats are doing great.  Dandy and Sherry, the last two born are growing like weeds.  They are already almost 5 months old if you can believe that.  The triplets born last January are staying VERY small.  I am fearing that we may not ever be able to breed Erin and Elizabeth because they are just tiny.  I will try and get some up to date pics of all the kids and post them so you can see how small they are.  We had Elsie and Sunny in with Dude all summer, and they are both hopefully bred since the last week in August, and Stephanie and Dusty who had kids in May are now in with Eli and hopefully they should be bred before long.  It takes Eli a bit longer to get things done as he moves so slowly.  He still faints at the drop of a hat, or a leaf, or rain, or anything else that startles him even the least little bit.  His kids are all easy fainters also.  

Well, that is about all from here for now, but I will try and get back a lot more often now that things have settled down a bit.  Oh, one last thing.  As I was sitting here typing, I heard a peep peep from the kitchen, and the first two of my 36 egg hatch have made their entrance into the world this morning.  There are EE, RIR, Sebright, and who knows what mixes in the hatch so it should be interesting.  

Hope all is well with all of you.  I am going to try and catch up on your journals in the next few days.  

The camera is down for now, but will be putting it back in service as we get closer to goat births in the next few months.

BJ


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 10, 2012)

Good to hear from you!  Sounds like you have your hands full.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey all  

Been back and lurking and posting for a few days now, but just finally got around to the journal.  So how is everybody?

We are getting ready for kidding here the last week of January.  Hoping to have the camera back up and running in a few days.  Sunny, Mini Nubian FF, is due Jan. 22.  Thinking probably only 1 but could have twins in there.  Elsie, 4 yr old FBFainter, due Jan 25.  This is her third kidding and she had twins and trips, thinking only twins this year, but she could surprise me.  Brandy, my Kiko/Nubian 2 yr. old who I have had problems with is finally bred and doing well.  She miscarried last year and it took a while to get her back into a good condition.  Now she is due for March 5, and she is HUGE!  This will be her second kidding, she had a single when she was too young and then the baby was not taken from her.  She got really run down and it really took almost 2 full years to get her back into good shape.  I am thinking at least trips from her and wouldn't be at all surprised to find more than that in there. 

I have a kidding thread up and running and will keep everybody updated.  Hope all is going well for all of you.  More later.

BJ


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 8, 2013)

Good luck with your up and coming kidding!!! Very exciting, but, also very tiring and at times stressfull!:/


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2013)

so glad to see you back


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

me too!!! :bun


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm a recent resurfacer myself. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 10, 2013)

Good morning everybody.

Hope all is well in your worlds.

I wish this snow/ice/slush would just go away already.  It is just warm enough here during the day that stuff melts a bit, then refreezes at night.  Yesterday morning, my brother-in-law hit a patch of ice that wasn't there the day before, and went head on with his pickup into another truck.  He is ok, but VERY beat up.  Smashed his hand on the dashboard and the whole thing is turning black.  Nothing broken but they may have to go in and drain around the fingernails.  The airbag whacked him pretty hard in the right side of his chest and shoulder and he has pain in his lower back.  His truck is totaled.  Spent the day at the emergency room with my sister and him and he did go home last night after a lot of x-rays.   It is a miracle that he was not hurt worse.  The other truck was bigger and that driver was not hurt. 

On the goat note, everybody is doing well, even though they hate this white crap too.  It is supposed to get to 50+ this weekend so I hope it melts it all.  We will be putting the bedding into the kidding pens, and probably start putting the two girls into them overnight in the next few days to get them used to them.

Eli is doing well after his problem.  All cleared up and things seem to be working ok.  See kidding thread for details.

I don't know what was spooking around here over night, but the dogs barked all night long.  It has been warm enough during the days that the bears might have come out for a snack, but it might have been a cat too.  I am going to investigate here in a bit and see if I can see any tracks.  Will let you know if I find anything.

That's about all for now.  Have a great day.

BJ


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2013)

I hope it wasn't bears or cats


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 11, 2013)

Good Morning all.

Well, I looked all over, didn't see any tracks that I could identify.  I guess the dogs just couldn't sleep and decided to bark all night.  Everybody was fine.  

It is supposed to rain tonight, and then get up into the 50s tomorrow, so I am looking forward to getting rid of this dirty snow and ice.  Of course, with those temps, it just means we will have mud.  Sheesh, I am never satisfied. LOL

Nothing much happening here today, gonna do some housework so I can be outside tomorrow when it is nice. 

Hope every body has a great day.

BJ


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 11, 2013)

I hope your brother-in-law is feeling better!
And that the dog have scared off anything that might have been lurking around in the night!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 11, 2013)

I hope your brother in law gets better soon.

Maybe your mud will clear up faster than ours!  It seems like the mud and rain will never end!


----------

